# The tome of the unknows



## ALBOB (May 3, 2002)

Don't even think about making any weedeater jokes.


----------



## ALBOB (May 3, 2002)

Look ma, no hair.


----------



## ALBOB (May 3, 2002)

Trying to make something other than my skull thick.


----------



## ALBOB (May 3, 2002)

You thought they had destroyed the mold but NOOOOOOO, they made it BIGGER and BETTER!!!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (May 3, 2002)

Excellent.  And the race begins.  Love the final, just now you need the end picture the same!


----------



## craig777 (May 3, 2002)

LMAO, Oh that is too much. Someone pick me up off the floor. That is great. Super Albob battles Super Pitboss.

I love it.


----------



## ALBOB (May 3, 2002)

Height: 6'1"
Weight: 240
BF%: In the neighborhood of 20%.  (I have an appointment to get measured next Wednesday, I'll post the real number then.)

Lifts:
I don't benchpress.  Incline DB press: 120's for 6
Squat: 405 for 5
Deadlift: 445 for 5

This is my first journal so I reserve the right to make up the rules as I go along.  The only rule I have now applies to Miss LeDix:  Each and every time you make a post in my journal you HAVE to say something pornal!!!


----------



## kuso (May 3, 2002)

OH MY FUCKING GOD.... 

I can`t believe you wen`t and did that last shot   

BWAHAHAHAHAHA

Looking good....thick and nice traps


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 3, 2002)

ohhhh shiat, now we have super albob now roflmao

dude, cool. I'll put up pix this afternoon.


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 3, 2002)

Hi ALBOB! Love the fourth pics...love all the pics! 

But wait, I'm an unbiased judge. What I am saying???


----------



## ALBOB (May 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_What I am saying???



I know what you DIDN'T say.  Scroll up and read the rules here young lady.


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 3, 2002)

Ooops, I missed a very important thing in here...


ALBOB, thanks for starting this journal. I love the pics. I can't wait to see pics of your HARD, STIFF, THROBBING....








quads!


----------



## ALBOB (May 3, 2002)

OUTSTANDING!!!    You're a natural Miss LeDix.  
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
Now go change your sig.   (Oh if only Irontime were here to see this. )


----------



## esmerelda (May 3, 2002)

LMAO........a new super hero joins us!!!!!!!!!!!    Tell me Super Albabe`...does your wife know about your secret other life????  Hold on....Im not supposed to be talking to you!!!!  Ahhhhh.. what can I say....you havent seen my pics yet!!!!! 

Come to think of it.....I too have a lovely blue blankie.....


----------



## ALBOB (May 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_Come to think of it.....I too have a lovely blue blankie.....



Just remember that fair is fair, you're only allowed that lovely blue blankie and some biking shorts.  NOTHING else.


----------



## esmerelda (May 3, 2002)

Bwaahhhaaahhaaa....not in this life time!!!!!!!  Too many battle scars for the average Joe to see...... Hell even my poor belly button looks like its had a hard life...come to think about it..it has been under the knife twice...and neither one being plastic surgery!!!!  You'll just have to put up with boobie shots...think you can handle those?????


----------



## ALBOB (May 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_ You'll just have to put up with boobie shots...think you can handle those?????



The boobies?  The shots?  Or both?  

(I know I can handle shots.  I'd LIKE to handle those boobies.  BOTH?  Hell yeah, bring 'em on!!!)


----------



## ZECH (May 3, 2002)

Super A!!! Now that made my day! Thanks ALBOB! and Miss D....well you have done it now!!!!! No turning back! Welcome to the dark side!!


----------



## craig777 (May 3, 2002)

OK, I want to ask Super Albob a question. What is a tome? Were you trying to say tomb of the unknown. Just can't figure out what a tome is.


----------



## ALBOB (May 3, 2002)

American Heritage Dictionary; Second Collegiate Eddition

tome: A large or scholarly book.  

I'm anticipating this thread will get rather large and since it is MY thread I KNOW it will be scholarly.


----------



## craig777 (May 3, 2002)

Well done, I must say. That is very well done.   I am impressed.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 3, 2002)

where IS PB?  I can't believe he hasn't seen that yet.  Oh..oh...oh Dvlmn, I think you should don a towel...uh cape too!!


----------



## craig777 (May 3, 2002)

> *Originally posted by Fitgirl70*
> 
> I think you should don a towel



Freudian slip of the keyboard there.


----------



## Sosunni (May 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> You thought they had destroyed the mold but NOOOOOOO, they made it BIGGER and BETTER!!!!!



Oh My Gawd - this is awsome!!!

I think every participant has to provide this picture... and the cape is NOT optional! 

This is just too cute!


----------



## Sosunni (May 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Lifts:
> I don't benchpress.  Incline DB press: 120's for 6
> Squat: 405 for 5
> Deadlift: 445 for 5



Kraklin' Krispy Kreeme's Batman.. you could bench ME... probably  most of us for that matter!


----------



## Sosunni (May 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> Just remember that fair is fair, you're only allowed that lovely blue blankie and some biking shorts.  NOTHING else.



Hay, I'll PLAY!!  Once I get my camera, I'll do it.  AND I have a blue blanket!!

 This is gonna be fun!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 3, 2002)

OK, I've just come up with the SECOND rule of ALBOB's journal.  Sosunni is NEVER allowed to leave!!!  

Bench press you?  I think we'll need to verify, don't you? 

Oh, by the way, again my mind has been working on a bit of a time delay so I need to reply to something you posted in the original Challenge thread.  You'll turn 39 on July 24th?  Here's the deal:  On the 24th you get to un-wrap me and on the 30th I get to un-wrap you.   PARTYYYYYYYYY!!!!!


----------



## Sosunni (May 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> OK, I've just come up with the SECOND rule of ALBOB's journal.  Sosunni is NEVER allowed to leave!!!
> 
> Bench press you?  I think we'll need to verify, don't you?
> ...



Damn, I've been dickin' around here for the last hour.. and I got work to do before the Mexican Hat Dance starts at 3 - Margarita anyone!? 

As far as the unwraping... would you make up your damn mind!?  Am I a PRIZE for the winner our your PRESENT on your birthday.


I'll give ya' something to unwrap alright.....


----------



## ALBOB (May 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_Am I a PRIZE for the winner our your PRESENT on your birthday.


You really are blonde, aren't you?  (I'll still require VISUAL proof.)  

What the hell do you mean "or"?  You're BOTH.  And I get to be the lucky recipient.


----------



## Sosunni (May 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> You really are blonde, aren't you?  (I'll still require VISUAL proof.)
> 
> What the hell do you mean "or"?  You're BOTH.  And I get to be the lucky recipient.



Careful cubcake.. you could get a picture of some eyebrows if you're not careful!


----------



## Pitboss (May 3, 2002)

All I have to say is................






























Oh Duncan!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 3, 2002)

I got lost on that last joke, but oh well. 

ALBOB, like Sosunni said, you sure do squat and deadlift quite a lot of wieght. Very impressive.

Oh yeah, one more thing....







SEX!!!


----------



## Sosunni (May 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> All I have to say is................
> 
> Come on PB - Spill it... what's Duncan all about...
> ...


----------



## Sosunni (May 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> I got lost on that last joke, but oh well.
> 
> ALBOB, like Sosunni said, you sure do squat and deadlift quite a lot of wieght. Very impressive.
> ...



Good girl.. good to see you're holding up the deal.


----------



## w8lifter (May 3, 2002)

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA ....BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA ....BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA Oh damn, PB....you're so right! And I right clicked, saved as just for the occasion!!!


----------



## Dero (May 3, 2002)

Somebody PLEASE help me off the floor!!!
Super Albooby...
I can't breath!!!SMPROTFLMAO!!!Huff,huff,huff...
What are you trying to do???
Kill me???
You are just too much,great pic!!! 
The one of the Super STUDD!!!!
How did you manage to keep a straight face for that long???


----------



## ALBOB (May 6, 2002)

What's everybody laughing at?


----------



## ALBOB (May 6, 2002)

6:00 AM-45 minutes Spinning followed by a shake.

(In the future when I say shake I'll be talking about 12 oz. water, 4 whole eggsand 40 grams whey protein powder.)


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 6, 2002)

what kinda protein powder you takin dude?  I found some I really like but it's to dang expensive.


----------



## Jenny (May 6, 2002)

Hey ALBOB! YOU started a journal!?? I thought your job was to pornalise everyone elses..   Good luck with the challenge!


----------



## ALBOB (May 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_ I thought your job was to pornalise everyone elses..


You're right, that IS my job.  This is more of a hobby.  

dvlman, the last protein I got was from Optimum nutrition.  I pretty much just get whatever's cheapest.  I don't rely on a single source but like to vary my proteins throughout the day.  What is it you got that you like so much?


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 6, 2002)

the new ISSA PRO M3. The chocolate even tastes good using water instead of milk.  I was thinking about getting a tub of the Optimum Nutrition stuff as well, and then switch back and forth between the two just for variation. And to save some cash.


----------



## ALBOB (May 6, 2002)

Saving $$$ is what I'm all about.  I use whey protein because it's "supposed" to be the best.  Really I don't see that much difference between the different kinds.  Like I said before, variety is more important; milk, egg, meat, veggie.


----------



## kuso (May 6, 2002)

ALBOB......you don`t seem to have very many carbs in that pwo drink.............any reason for this?


----------



## ALBOB (May 7, 2002)

I'm experimenting with a variation of the Atkin's diet.  Very high protein and fat, almost zero carbs.  Three months from now you'll be able to see for yourself if it worked.


----------



## kuso (May 7, 2002)

Unless you end up like Dr A himself....with a heart attack  j/k ( though maybe a sik j/k )

Anyway, are you still taking the creatine with that pwo shake or have you stopped to drop some water weight too?


----------



## ALBOB (May 7, 2002)

The zero carbs is only for the first couple of weeks to get the body into the fat burning mode then I'll up the carbs to a reasonable level.  

I'm off Creatine for a couple of weeks and using 10 grams of Glutamine a day.  (5 in the morning and 5 at night.)  Then I'll switch back to 5 each of Glutamine and Creatine for a month.  A back and forth cycle at gopro's suggestion.  I'm not planning on getting so lean that water weight will be a problem.  As a matter of fact, I want as much water as possible so I don't start looking like a shriveld up old man.   I'm currently at 240 with aprox. 20% BF so I'm figuring if I drop 12 lbs of fat that will bring me in around 10%.  (Ficticiously not losing any muscle.)  6'1" 228 lbs at 10% BF, I think that should be good enough to win an enchanted evening with the lovely Esmerelda and Sosunni.  (Yes, I'm a greedy bastard.)


----------



## kuso (May 7, 2002)

Sounds like a plan to me.....good luck with it 

Something I was meaning to ask you way back when we were discussing creatine in Miss P`s thread at MM.com, was......do you take it only on workout days or every day?


----------



## ALBOB (May 7, 2002)

I've never done the loading phase with Creatine but I do take it and/or Glutamine every day.


----------



## kuso (May 7, 2002)

I`ve tried both ways and have concluded ( in my case anyway so save the flames ) that loading is BS.

I`ve always taken both everyday, though after reading LAM often say you only need it on workout days I`ve given it a shot, and aren`t too happy with the results so far  Think every day is the way to go.


----------



## ALBOB (May 7, 2002)

Every tried Glutamine.  After reading a couple of posts by gopro I decided to give it a try and like the results VERY much.


----------



## kuso (May 7, 2002)

Oh yeah, I love glutamine.....if for no other reason than it seems to stop me from catching colds etc............seem to recover a little quicker too.


----------



## ALBOB (May 7, 2002)

Back day, still using a pseudo HIT routine

BB Rows:  worked up to two max sets of 225 lbs X 15 then 9

(I use higher reps on rows because I feel it better in my lats.)

Deadlifts:  worked up to two max sets of 445 lbs X 5 then 3

Chins: body weight X 15, 12, 7

Preacher Curls: two max sets of 80 lbs X 14 then 8


----------



## ALBOB (May 7, 2002)

Well boys and girls, seems I'm a bit further away from my goal than originally thought.  Just got measured using the neck and waist method and came in at 21+%.  No problem, just a little more incentive to kick myself in my fat ass and keep choking down this bowl of tuna.  Yummmmmmm.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 7, 2002)

yeah i'm eating tuna today to  hate the stuff but didn't feel like cooking up food this week.


----------



## ALBOB (May 7, 2002)

Actually I love tuna salad.  Unfortunately I can't use the GOOD ingredients to make it.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 7, 2002)

yeah with mayo and the rest of the good stuff I like it to. But plain it just gets to me. 

But hey it's good protein so we can cut the fat and keep the muscle we've earned. 

You gonna do the 6 meals a day? I lost weight with just changing to that, and drinking lots and lots of water.


----------



## ALBOB (May 7, 2002)

Counting my shakes as meals I already do five.  Yeah, I'm gonna try to make that six.  My biggest weakness is water.  I know how much I need it but I can't stand the stuff.  I can tollerate it if I add a squirt of lemon juice but even then I just get damn tired of trying to force it into my body.  Between forcing myself to drink more water and changing WHAT is in the meals that aren't shakes I should drop fat as fast as Bill Clinton drops his pants.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 7, 2002)

after a while it becomes habbit. I'm up to almost 8 liters a day. Lucky I work at a small company were it'snot a prob if your not at your desk all the time lmao.

That's cool, I count my shakes as meals to.


----------



## esmerelda (May 7, 2002)

Ahhhh...tuna salad!!!  Add a bit of chilli sauce....not a problem.... I like things hot and spicey!!!!!  

I have the same problem with drinking water....only way I can do it is if its icy cold....then its not a problem!!!!!  errrmmmm actually it is...I now have the cleanest kidneys in the state!!!  21% body fat eh??????  Lmao....about  15% you'll never get rid of Albob darlin'....unless your misses does a "Bobbit" on you after she catches us three in that hotel room together!!!!!!


----------



## craig777 (May 8, 2002)

Hey Albob,

The ladies have challenged and said that they are going to win. I think that we should have a challenge within a challenge of boys against girls, and if the girls lose they have to supply some pics.  

I know that we can do it, I would never want to be beaten by any girl.  


Just teasing ladies.


----------



## esmerelda (May 8, 2002)

Ohhhh...Im sure!!!!!!


----------



## craig777 (May 8, 2002)

Albob, you are going to have to take over. I have to leave for Wichita KS. Ya'll have fun and see you next Monday.  

P.S. Don't let the women push you around just because they are gorgeous.   Stand your ground.


----------



## ALBOB (May 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_P.S. Don't let the women push you around just because they are gorgeous.   Stand your ground.



I'll let them do a LOT of things to me because they're gorgeous but I will NOT let them win.   

P.S.  Esmerelda dear, that 15% you referred to is not fat, it's pure muscle.  


Note to all:  Sorry folks, I'm outta here until Monday.  Have some unpleasant family business to take care of.  This is the ONE chance you're all going to get to jump into the lead.  Come Monday it's full speed ahead to the New and Improved Super ALBOB.


----------



## Sosunni (May 8, 2002)

Albob, hope it goes well - whatever it is.

I won't be around this weekend so I won't get TOO far a-head of you... (uhh hh  I said head)


----------



## ALBOB (May 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_ (uhh hh  I said head)



Ya' know, I was seriously thinking of imposing the same rule on you in my journal that I imposed on Miss LeDix..............thankfully it's obviously NOT neccessary.  

I probably should have titled it "The PORNAL tome of the unknowns."


----------



## esmerelda (May 8, 2002)

LMAO....Albob...over here the slang for your impressive member is  often referred to as "crackin' a fat"!!!!  So I do believe that I am correct!!!!!  And since your not here to growl at me.....did I say 15%....sorry lets make it 20%!!!!!!!


----------



## Sosunni (May 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> Ya' know, I was seriously thinking of imposing the same rule on you in my journal that I imposed on Miss LeDix..............thankfully it's obviously NOT neccessary.
> ...



No babe, it's not necessary...we're talking about ME here!


----------



## esmerelda (May 13, 2002)

Soooo...you had the weekend off...you've been a bad boy.... so why havent you let us know just how bad you've been???!!!!  I promise if you've been really really bad ...... I'll spank you with a soggy celery stick!!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 13, 2002)

I worked out last Tuesday (already posted) and that's been it for the gym until my spinning class this morning.  Food?  Was I bad?  OH MY DEAR GOD did I eat!!!!!  We stayed with some cousins in Albuquerque, New Mexico that I didn't even know I had.  Every time I walk in the door they were trying to shove food down my throat.  I fought it for the first couple of hours and then gave in for the rest of the weekend.  It was SOOOOOO good!!! Oh well, guess I'll just get a slightly later start than the rest of you, you need the head start anyway.   Spank me?  When?


----------



## Sosunni (May 13, 2002)

From what I can tell, none of us were good this weekdnd... I'm not sure about Craig or not yet... 

OK - SO... lets all climb back up on Sosun,... I mean the wagon and get this train moving!  

I hit the gym this morning and I NEVER do Mondays.

So.. boobilicious... was everything ok this weekend?  

Glad you're back... i missed you!


----------



## ALBOB (May 13, 2002)

Under the circumstances it was a beautiful weekend.  The weather in Albuquerque was PERFECT and all my grandmothers friends and relatives were able to be there.  We weren't sure about some of the frineds who don't travel well but she was loved very much so they toughed it out and made the trip.  In an absolutely amazing coincidence the pastor who performed the ceremony at the cemetary knew her from years ago and was able to tell some wonderful stories about her life.  He was great and it all went very well.  Funerals are bad enough without making them worse with a depressing sermon but he made everybody leave with a smile on their face.

Since I wasn't able to get any cardio in I noticed you said something about "climbing back on Sosunni."  That sounds like my kind of cardio.


----------



## craig777 (May 13, 2002)

I was bad this weekend also. Had two pieces of Lemon Marange (don't know how to spell that) pie yesterday. 



> *Originally posted by Albob*
> 
> Since I wasn't able to get any cardio in I noticed you said something about "climbing back on Sosunni." That sounds like my kind of cardio.


Oh man, I will second that.  


Sorry to hear about your grandmother Albob. I don't have any grandparents alive anymore. I sure am not looking forward to my mom or dad passing away.


----------



## ALBOB (May 13, 2002)

All I can say it make sure EVERYTHING is taken care of before hand.  Makes things a lot less stressful in an already stressful situation.


----------



## ALBOB (May 14, 2002)

BACK 

BB Rows: 225 X 20&15 then a drop set of 185 X 20

Deadlifts: 445 X 6&5

No chins today.......Because I didn't feel like it damnit!!!  

Preacher curls: 70 X 20, 12 and 8  (Went lighter today just for a change)


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 14, 2002)

What is going on here? Only 1 post in this journal for today? You've been too busy 'cackling' with the ladies to pay attention to your own journal....











Blow Job!


----------



## ALBOB (May 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> What is going on here? Only 1 post in this journal for today? You've been too busy 'cackling' with the ladies to pay attention to your own journal....


You don't spend enough time in here for it to hold my interest.  I go where the fun is.  



> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_Blow Job!


  Ahhhhhhhh................THANK YOU!!!!!!


----------



## esmerelda (May 15, 2002)

Ok you started this......just how far are we into it....when will the mid way be.....and how the hell are you going?????  Are you still dreaming about those donuts??????


----------



## craig777 (May 15, 2002)

As near as I can tell it has only been two weeks, my word women are impatient creatures aren't they.  

If it is 3 months long then the middle of June would be half way.


----------



## esmerelda (May 15, 2002)

Not wrong...........I want it all........and I want it NOW!!!!!!!  But at a push I'll be happy to settle for next week!!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 15, 2002)

Ah Craig, my saviour.  I don't think I could have been that diplomatic in answering her IMPATIENT questions.  

Yes, we're two calendar weeks into it.  As you know I missed five days but am making up for those pretty well.  I'm actually planning on making pictorial updates on a monthly basis so that means..............................Monday, June 3rd I'm planning on posting current pictures.   That wasn't in the original "rules", just something I want to do so I can better track my progress.


----------



## ALBOB (May 15, 2002)

Speaking of working out this is a FITNESS journal, isn't it?  Yes, I did a 50 minute Spinning class this morning.  Strength program, had the heart rate in the 85-90% range almost the entire routine.  I know that isn't optimum for fat burning but I need it occasionally for a good leg workout.  Spinning three times a week doesn't allow me to do squats the way I want so I supplement by doing a strength program.  You'd be surprised how well this works.  Don't think you can get good legs doing this?  Look at an Olympic bycicle sprinter's quads sometime.  MASSIVE!!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 15, 2002)

Do you teach the Spinning class? 

And I believe you about the legs of a cyclist!


----------



## Fade (May 15, 2002)

I used to spin when I was a kid.


----------



## ALBOB (May 15, 2002)

Yep, I'm the friendly (sadistic) Spinning instructor.   I figure if I'm gonna do it anyway I may as well get paid for it.


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 15, 2002)

This from the same Fade that didn't even know what Spinning class was!! ALBOB, what do you think about that?


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 15, 2002)

I take Spinning sometimes. A good teacher and the right music make all the difference. I hope you play good music.


----------



## ALBOB (May 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> I used to spin when I was a kid.



Are we talking last week or the week before?


----------



## Fade (May 15, 2002)

There's a spinning club here in Houston but I won't go.


----------



## ALBOB (May 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_I hope you play good music.


Rock 'n Roll baby!!!


----------



## Fade (May 15, 2002)

How do you exercise on this?


----------



## Fade (May 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> Are we talking last week or the week before?


Hey.. I'll be 30 going on 13 in July.


----------



## ALBOB (May 15, 2002)

You just have to put the string in the right place.   THAT'LL get yer heart going!!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> Hey.. I'll be 30 going on 13 in July.



July what?  I'll be 40 going on 18 the 30th.


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 15, 2002)

Back to the music...do you buy pre-mixed CDs that are specifically for Spinning? Or do you make your own? 

I would love some sort of pop music mix...!


----------



## Fade (May 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> July what?  I'll be 40 going on 18 the 30th.


July 18th


----------



## Fade (May 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> Back to the music...do you buy pre-mixed CDs that are specifically for Spinning? Or do you make your own?
> 
> I would love some sort of pop music mix...!


Some rave music might be good. That and a hit of acid.


----------



## ALBOB (May 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> Back to the music...do you buy pre-mixed CDs that are specifically for Spinning? Or do you make your own?


I own about 400 CD's and if there's a particular song I want but don't have I'll download it from Audiogalaxy.com then I burn my own.  Funny how Spinning changes your attitude about certain songs though.  I LOOOOVE Stevie Ray Vaughn but when I'm doing a massively steep climb his guitar solos seem tooooo looooong.


----------



## ALBOB (May 16, 2002)

Morning weights (Chest day)(First chest workout in three weeks.  Decided to use lighter weights and just rep out.  All sets represent the number of COMPLETED reps.  I always go to failure but don't count the failed rep.)

Incline DB presses
#105 X 12
#105 X 10
#95   X 12

Dips
Fat ass + #25 X 12
Fat ass + #25 X 10
Fat ass + #25 X 8
Super/drop set: Fat ass + #25 X 8-Fat ass only X 4

Overhead triceps extensions (rope)
#105 X 12
#105 X 8
#100 X 6

Have a Spinning class this afternoon.


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> Dips
> Fat ass + #25 X 12
> ...



   LOL! Still quite impressive. I hate dips!


----------



## ALBOB (May 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_ I hate dips!



Best finishing move I've ever found.  You can go to positive failure and then step up for a negative rep or two all without a spotter.  Talk about frying your pecs.   Just gotta make sure you go slow.  I hate watching guys doing dips who think they're in a race or something.  Also, be aware of elbow position, too straight back and it becomes more of a triceps movement.


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 16, 2002)

OMG...you sort of lost me there. I thought we were talking about dips off a bench or something...you mean the REAL dips...I'm quite impressed. And it really frustrates me when I see people doing stuff wrong at the gym. Like the girl who always does walking lunges with no wieght..nothing is ever going to happen doing them that way! I told her to use some 10 lb dbs....I may bug her again!


----------



## Fade (May 16, 2002)

Watching people do things wrong in the gym can be fun.

I let some guy use the leg press when I had about 1100lbs on it. I new he couldn't do it but he was acting big and bad so I let him go. He dropped it on himself. Made me laugh.


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 16, 2002)

Fade, that's sort of mean of you! I hope he didn't hurt himself. 

Oh..and way to go on 1100 lbs on the leg press!  Wowza! I'm still trying to break 100 lbs.


----------



## Fade (May 16, 2002)

The way is see it is if it's a kid I'll help them because of lack of life experiance and such. To me an adult should have more wisdom. He should have known that was too much weight. I had 24 45lb plates on. It's kinda abvious that it's not gonna be light. He also acted cocky and also didn't ask for a spot. Soooo fk him let him get hurt bet he won't do it again.

Oh max on leg press is 1400lbs 5reps that's all I could fit on it.


----------



## butterfly (May 16, 2002)

Fade's max is 30 45# plates which adds up to around 1400#


----------



## butterfly (May 16, 2002)

I always enjoy watching the man trying to do leg raises by swinging his legs back and then up again


----------



## ALBOB (May 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> OMG...you sort of lost me there. I thought we were talking about dips off a bench or something...you mean the REAL dips...I'm quite impressed.


Well you're being nice here so I won't pretend to be mad about you slamming me for being able to lift sooooo much weight.  (i.e. saying I've got a REALLY fat ass.   )

Fade you a$$$$$$$$$hooooooooooooooole.  Come into MY journal and make me feel so weak?!?!?  The best I ever managed on leg press was 1200 X 6.  (You do go knees-to-chest, right?)  For some reason I started getting TERRIBLE headaches from doing leg presses and had to give them up.  I know what you're thinking and it wasn't because I was holding my breath either.  That was one thing I was sure of.


----------



## Fade (May 16, 2002)

Hahaha yeah I've held my breath before..not pleasent. 

Do squats give you a headache?

Yup I use full range not the one inch shuffle some people do on the press.


----------



## ALBOB (May 16, 2002)

Oh hell yes.  I go as deep as my old achillies tendons will let me.

Speaking of people doing things wrong.  I was impressed that these two young pups were actually working legs the other day instead of the usuall 50 sets of curls but DAMN.  They loaded up the leg press machine with seven or eight hundred pounds and screamed their heads off on each rep.......................yeah, you guessed it, the sled only moved about an inch per rep.    They grunted and groaned through three sets and then made a bee line for the preacher curl bench.


----------



## Fade (May 16, 2002)

Curls. hehehe That reminds me. Cory (14) was always flexing his bicep and loved curls. I had to point out that he needs to think about every muscle that way. His bicep was getting big but nothing else was growing as fast. Now he focuses on the muscle that's being worked at the time.


----------



## butterfly (May 16, 2002)

...and since he's concentrating on each muscle his triceps are coming in nicely so his arms look even better.

That's really all the teenage boys seems to think about is having that tall lean look with ripped abs and nice arms.


----------



## butterfly (May 16, 2002)

BTW, 1200# is NOT weak


----------



## ALBOB (May 16, 2002)

Well I sure appreciate that Butterfly but my problem is that Fade's 1400 lb legs look like tree trunks whereas my 1200 lb legs look like little twigs.  Damn genetics.


----------



## butterfly (May 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Well I sure appreciate that Butterfly but my problem is that Fade's 1400 lb legs look like tree trunks whereas my 1200 lb legs look like little twigs.  Damn genetics.


Yes, he does have scrumptious legs... and that a$$ 

(butterfly restrains herself from posting a pic of Fade's legs)


----------



## esmerelda (May 16, 2002)

Dont restrain yourself girl!!!!!!!! Post the pic...post the pic....hell if the guys can push for girlie shots......I want boy shots!!!!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (May 16, 2002)

Sorry ALBOB, the lady asked for it...


----------



## ALBOB (May 20, 2002)

Now it's no secret I'm all for pornalization of journals but that's DISGUSTING!!!!!  


Disgusting in that I'm so damn jealous!  Fade you asssssshooooooole!!!!!   

P.S. to Fade:  I didn't answer an earlier question of yours.  No, I don't get headaches from squats, only leg presses.


----------



## ALBOB (May 20, 2002)

In case you didn't notice, I wasn't here Friday.  Given a choice between being at work (Chatting with you wonderful people) and being on the golf course.  You do come in a VERY close second but the fact still remains, you're in second place.

Did 45 minute power walks Saturday and Sunday mornings.  Did 50 minute Spinning class this morning.


----------



## esmerelda (May 20, 2002)

Errrrrrrrmmmmmm....butterfly...girl....anychance of letting a harmless Aussie lass come over and play with your hubby in the gym????  *Trys to act innocent...but has a hard time getting those wonderful shoulders and legs out of her mind!!!!*  Or at least watch?!!!!  Nice...very very nice!!!!  Great taste in bodies .... ermmmm...men ..... Butterfly!!!!!

So Albob...you'd rather chase a poor little white ball around with a long skinny stick?????  Actually that could sound quite pornal IF I wanted it too....hell why not!!!!!  Were you playing a little ruff???  Did your pitted balls go where they were supposed to???? Did your drive out last your putt??????  Can I clean your balls for you??????


----------



## craig777 (May 20, 2002)

Esmerelda,

If you kiss his balls, his putter stands up.  

Then he can get a hole in one.


----------



## ALBOB (May 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_So Albob...you'd rather chase a poor little white ball around with a long skinny stick?????  Actually that could sound quite pornal IF I wanted it too....hell why not!!!!!  Were you playing a little ruff???  Did your pitted balls go where they were supposed to???? Did your drive out last your putt??????  Can I clean your balls for you??????



Well let me answer all that by just saying I definitely know how to handle my shaft and my balls ALWAYS go where I want them to.  Can you clean them?  Of course, as a matter of fact that's encouraged.  Also, Craig's advice is VERY good.


----------



## esmerelda (May 20, 2002)

Just as a side track ....... last time I played golf...was with a bunch of my mad girlfriends...a country town...where the greens were actually made of raked gravel!!!!  The main aim was...if you went off into the ruff (scrub=desert plants etc)...you had to remove an item of clothing!!!  If you got anywhere near the hole (tin cup burried in the ground!!) then you got to scull a drink!!!  Needless to say...by the end of the round...we were 3 parts to the wind and very sunburnt!!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 20, 2002)

Now THAT sounds fun!!!


----------



## esmerelda (May 20, 2002)

Thought you'd like my version of golf!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 20, 2002)

Just got the call to fill in for another Spinning class in about an hour so chalk me up for another 50 minutes of cardio.


----------



## butterfly (May 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_
> Errrrrrrrmmmmmm....butterfly...girl....anychance of letting a harmless Aussie lass come over and play with your hubby in the gym????  *Trys to act innocent...but has a hard time getting those wonderful shoulders and legs out of her mind!!!!*  Or at least watch?!!!!  Nice...very very nice!!!!  Great taste in bodies .... ermmmm...men ..... Butterfly!!!!!


PLAY WITH MY HUSBAND?!?!?!? 

How could you even ask such a thing...

and NOT invite me too!!!

The nerve


----------



## ALBOB (May 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> PLAY WITH MY HUSBAND?!?!?!?
> 
> How could you even ask such a thing...
> ...



And in my journal without even inviting me either.  Butterfly, I think you and I are going to have to get together for some fun of our own.  Teach these two low-life's a lesson.


----------



## butterfly (May 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> And in my journal without even inviting me either.  Butterfly, I think you and I are going to have to get together for some fun of our own.  Teach these two low-life's a lesson.


Butt... butt... can't fade watch???


----------



## esmerelda (May 20, 2002)

Butterfly...darlin'.....no disrespect!!!!  I just assumed that you'd be there too!!!!!!  And as for Albob.......well.....its really up to Fade wether your allowed to play as well or not!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fade (May 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_
> Thought you'd like my version of golf!!!!


Why women like golf.


----------



## Fade (May 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> Butt... butt... can't fade watch???


Uh...just watch??? WTF


----------



## Sosunni (May 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> Yes, he does have scrumptious legs... and that a$$
> 
> (butterfly restrains herself from posting a pic of Fade's legs)



Forget the legs... post his ass!!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_Forget the legs... post his ass!!!



Not in MY journal!!!


----------



## Fade (May 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> 
> 
> Forget the legs... post his ass!!!


I'll post it in her journal.


----------



## ALBOB (May 21, 2002)

Back day today.  TERRIBLE workout.  ZERO energy.  I don't know if it was the two Spinning classes yesterday but I just couldn't get my a$$ out of first gear.  

Deadlifts: 445 X 2 and 2
Decided to try low cable rows for a change even though I prefer the barbell.  STUPID move!!!  200 X 20, 19 and 14

Too frustrated to do anymore back movements, switched to biceps with no improvement.

Barbell preacher curls: 70 X 14 and 12
Dumbell preacher hammer curls: 30 X 9, 6 and 4  (per arm)

Left pissed off!


----------



## Fade (May 21, 2002)

Yeah, I've had those days before. They suck.


----------



## Sosunni (May 21, 2002)

Boobie.. sometimes you have to just walk away.. you're bod's talking to you!!

Now.. about my adventure... you're BEFORE PB?  

Fade.. thank you.. I'm on my way!!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_Now.. about my adventure... you're BEFORE PB?



Yep, gotta drive right my me to get to him.    Not that you could EVER pass me by.


----------



## Sosunni (May 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> Yep, gotta drive right my me to get to him.    Not that you could EVER pass me by.



Boobie... if I'm gonna see you.. I'm thinking maybe lunch on the way back up..... I'm gonna need a little more info than that.  

Unles you're avoiding the question.. then ... nevermind


----------



## ALBOB (May 21, 2002)

Not avoiding the question at all, just teasing a bit.    We can iron out the details through PM's.


----------



## Sosunni (May 21, 2002)

Of course!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 21, 2002)

ALBOB, listen to Fade and Sosunni...bad days at the gym happen to all of us. At least you tried to make it into a productive workout. Could have left without doing anything....

Just wanted to check and say hi! And, uh, err..well....















VIBRATOR!!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 21, 2002)

Thanks Miss L.  Yeah, I've had bad days before and even though I know they're gonna happen occasionally it doesn't make it any less frustrating.   Tomorrow I don't have anything on my schedule so I think I'm just gonna take a brisk walk in the morning and rest up a bit then hit it hard again on Thursday.


----------



## Stacey (May 21, 2002)

Me too albob.. I have had shitty days like that at the gym!~~


----------



## craig777 (May 21, 2002)

Yep, I agree except today was one of those shitty days outside the gym. Inside the gym was fine.


----------



## ALBOB (May 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_today was one of those shitty days outside the gym.



Let's see if I can do a respectable Princess/Butterfly/Miss LeDix impersonation............................."Awe sweetie what's wrong?  Are you feeling OK honey?  You should go lay down and take it easy for a while girlie."


----------



## craig777 (May 21, 2002)

Thanks, I needed that.


----------



## Fade (May 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> Let's see if I can do a respectable Princess/Butterfly/Miss LeDix impersonation............................."Awe sweetie what's wrong?  Are you feeling OK honey?  You should go lay down and take it easy for a while girlie."


Damn that's scary. You did that too well.


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 21, 2002)

BWAHAHAAAAAAA!


----------



## ALBOB (May 21, 2002)

Yeah well, if I ever start drooling over pictures of your butt PLEASE shoot me.


----------



## Fade (May 21, 2002)

You mean there's a chance of that?


----------



## ALBOB (May 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> You mean there's a chance of that?



I didn't think so before today but if you turned Pitboss I don't want to take any chances.


----------



## Fade (May 21, 2002)

Wow! I must have the irresistible a$$ of power. I thought it was only a myth.


----------



## ALBOB (May 21, 2002)

Don't go getting too full of yourself there big boy.  He already had "tendencies".  Afterall he was employed by the Department of the Navy.


----------



## Fade (May 21, 2002)

Lonely sailor boys. Ah, that says it all.


----------



## craig777 (May 21, 2002)

Albob,

If you are meeting with Sosunni tomorrow, we better get some details. Better yet some pictures.


----------



## ALBOB (May 21, 2002)

Hell, if the technology existed I'd put them right up there on Smell-a-vision........................Sadly, it doesn't look like it's gonna work out.  $hit just hit the fan around here and I'm not gonna be able to hook up with her tomorrow.   No, we're not going to war.  It's worse!  Our budget from last year BOUNCED!!!   Looks like some other unit was using our funds to pay a lease on their building and it didn't show up on our books until TODAY.


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 21, 2002)

Likely government excuse...the real reason you're not seeing Sosunni is because you know you couldn't HANDLE it! She's way too much woman for you!


----------



## butterfly (May 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> Likely government excuse...the real reason you're not seeing Sosunni is because you know you couldn't HANDLE it! She's way too much woman for you!


Those were my thoughts as well...


----------



## ALBOB (May 21, 2002)

WOAHHH you two!!!   Even if she was too much woman for me, (Which I'd NEVER admit) there's no way in hell I'd run away without at least TRYING to tame her first.


----------



## Sosunni (May 21, 2002)

Thanks you ladies!!!  No worries .. he gave up his numbers... and I'm sure he'll fess up if we see one another!


----------



## craig777 (May 22, 2002)

Wow, Albob the ladies are vicious to you. What did you ever do to deserve that.


----------



## Fade (May 22, 2002)

Ease up ladies. He might have Dishabiliophobia-Fear of undressing in front of someone, or Eurotophobia-Fear of female genitalia, or Genophobia-Fear of sex.


----------



## esmerelda (May 22, 2002)

Narrrrr..he's saving himself for when Sussi-girl and I hit town together!!!!!!!!!


----------



## esmerelda (May 22, 2002)

OK...call me stupid....you do 'spin classes'.....what the hell is a spin class????  I gather it has to do with an exercise bike....but what exactly do you do??????

Oh and by the by......hi sexy!!!! Can I join in your spin class...the one on one class with nil clothes so they dont chaff!!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_
> Narrrrr..he's saving himself for when Sussi-girl and I hit town together!!!!!!!!!



And once again the voice of reason is heard above the rabble of the pesants.  Way to go Essy.  

Good question Craig, I guess they're just upset that they can't have a gigantic piece of this awesome specimine.    (Yes, it IS gigantic. )


----------



## esmerelda (May 22, 2002)

Still waiting for proof there my good man!!!!!  You owe me one!!!!  Actually I believe you owe me a couple!!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 22, 2002)

As many as you want my dear.


----------



## esmerelda (May 22, 2002)

Well you can finish off the last one you started!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (May 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Good question Craig, I guess they're just upset that they can't have a gigantic piece of this awesome specimine.    (Yes, it IS gigantic. )


awwhhh... that's what they all say... we'd need to see evidence


----------



## ALBOB (May 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_we'd need to see evidence



So, are you coming to CA or am I coming to TX???


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 22, 2002)

Stop the presses...ALBOB, did you see that Essie actually asked you about something fitness-related? I know it was easy to miss between all the ass-talk around here..


----------



## ALBOB (May 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> Stop the presses...ALBOB, did you see that Essie actually asked you about something fitness-related? I know it was easy to miss between all the ass-talk around here..



As a matter of fact I DID miss it, missed it completely.   Thanks Miss LeDix.  Guess I owe Essy an explanation.


----------



## ALBOB (May 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_
> OK...call me stupid....you do 'spin classes'.....what the hell is a spin class????  I gather it has to do with an exercise bike....but what exactly do you do??????



You're correct in that it's taught on a stationary bike.  The class is set to music and takes you into different "energy zones" based on the workout for that day.  There are Interval, Endurance, Strength, Raceday and Recovery.  Each workout takes your heartrate into different levels.  You always warm up to 65% of your pre-determined maximum.  220-your age=your maximum, so you would warm up to 65% of that.  That's your starting heartrate for the workout, you WILL go up from there but will NOT go below it.  For instance, an Interval routine will start at 65% and go up to 75% and back down.  Then up to 85% and back down.  Then up to 92% and back down.  You keep cycling up and down for 40-50 minutes.  Endurance is an entire workout in the 75% range.  Raceday is an entire workout in the 85-92% range.  (I fuqing ball buster!!!!!)  Recovery is an entire workout at 65%.  It's been proven that if you do a Recovery routine a day or two after a Raceday you will recover about 60% faster than just vegging out on the couch.   The most difficult part of the class from an instructor standpoint is convincing people that they don't have to kill themselves to make progress.  The most efficient fat burning zone is between 65 and 75%.  When you get on the bike and feel that zone it doesn't really FEEL like you're working that hard.  It may not FEEL that way but you're doing great things for your body.  As a matter of fact, if you apply that to whatever type of cardio workout you choose you will burn more fat and do it faster.  Obviously, a pre-requisite for this is to own a heartrate monitor.  You can buy them for about $50 U.S.  If you do decide to get one don't waste your money on one with all the fancy bells and whistles, you don't need them and they're not worth the extra $$$.  All you need is a monitor to show your heartrate, that's it.     **WHEW**  After all that typing I feel like I'm at 65% already.


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 22, 2002)

ALBOB, I am still waiting on the thread regarding your shakes.

That was a great explanation of Spinning. Should help Fade out, too since he was not familiar with the concept.'

I do not have a heart rate monitor. I plan on getting one at some point. 

I wish I could take a Spinning class with you...it would be so funny!  Not because you're a bad teacher, just becuase it would be wierd to talk to you here and then have you teach a class! LOL!


----------



## ALBOB (May 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_ALBOB, I am still waiting on the thread regarding your shakes.



You thought I was SERIOUS when I said I'd start one???   Tell ya' what, you list what you want to know and I'll answer every question to the best of my ability.  (With as little pornality as possible.   )  Seriously, I'm not sure what I'd say.  They're shakes.    You dump a bunch of ingredients into a blender and hit the "Liquify" button.................................Then you get a mop and clean up the mess you just made because you didn't put the lid on first.


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 22, 2002)

I don't understand why you are doing this? How many times and in how many different ways do I have to ask you about the damn shakes? What do you think I want to know, the brand of blender you are using??????????????????


----------



## ALBOB (May 22, 2002)

Uhh Oh, I got her to say "damn".    I'm being serious, I'm not sure what to put in a thread about water, protein powder, eggs and a blender.    You know that I joke around about 99% of the time but when someone has a serious question I'll do my best to provide a good answer.   I'm truely not clear on what your question is.   I'll freely admit my Alzheimer's may be flaring up and you're being perfectly clear but I'm just not seeing it.  Sorry.


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 22, 2002)

Hello. My name is Miss LeDix and I would like to know the following information regarding the shakes:

1) What brand of protien do you use?
2) How much protien do you use?
3) How many eggs do you use?
4) Re: the eggs. Do you use just the white or the whole egg?
5) How much water do you use?
6) About how many ounces is the finished product?

How's that for specific?


----------



## ALBOB (May 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> Hello. My name is Miss LeDix and I would like to know the following information regarding the shakes:
> 
> 1) What brand of protien do you use?
> ...



Hey Miss LeDix.  Welcome to IM, glad to have you aboard.  I'm sure you'll find we're a "lively" bunch but always willing to help a friend.   I'll answer your questions in order:

1) I'm a cheapskate.  I use whatever 100% Whey protein is on sale that week.  Lately it's been Vitamine World's house brand.  I use 100% Whey because of it's BV numbers.  (If you need an explanation of that I'll be happy to try to explain.)  Lately people have said that Whey isn't the best source of protein ALL the time because it's absorbed too quickly and can be used for energy instead of muscle repair, that's why I add eggs to my shakes, to get a good mix of protein sources.
2) I use 40 grams of protein powder per shake and each whole egg has 6 grams so that's a total of............ ............64 grams of protein?  I don't think the old saying about more than 30 grams of protein at one time is a waste BUT I do sip the shake as opposed to just slamming it down.  That spreads the "meal" out better and promotes that "grazing" effect throughout the day that's good for fat loss.
3&4) I've been putting 4 WHOLE eggs in every shake for about five years now.  There are a few people in the world that are susceptable to dietary cholesterol affecting their syrum cholesterol but, luckily, I'm not one of them so I don't worry about the cholesterol in the yolks.  Also, I'm experimenting with an Atkin's type diet so I want the fat in the yolks too.
5) For the purposes of shakes water is just a trasport system.  I don't really measure it, I just add enough so the thickness of the shake is the way I like it.  Not too runny, not too thick.  (I can't stand shakes that feel like I'm drinking mud.   )
6) I use Rubbermaid brand 1 Liter bottles to carry them in so, about 1 Liter.


----------



## esmerelda (May 22, 2002)

OHH MY GOD!!!!  Missy D....Im impressed...not only did you get him to be serious about something for once on this site...but you made him answer two serious questions within one cyber day!!!!  Way to go girl!!!!!!!

Spin class and Albob.....Missy D on one side of the class..being all serious (but breaks into giggles from time to time!!!)...me on the other side....seeing who can break whose balls first (Albobs or mine!!!)  Now thats a class I'd love to take!!!!

The reason why I asked about spinning..is we dont have it over here...and it sounds like a good cardio workout!!!  i might have to invest in a monitor....and some good music...hit the headphones and try it out!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 22, 2002)

hmmm maybe i should sign up for it. but gotta check out the gym by work instead of the one by my house. The one here they all start at 6:00 which is when i get outa work 

albald, does the protein mask the taste of the raw eggs?  if it does i may consider trying to make one using your recipe.


----------



## ALBOB (May 23, 2002)

To everybody:  If/when you do decide to give a Spinning class a try make sure NOT to do any direct leg workouts for about a week prior.  When you get into the class and see what it's all about you'll thank me.  

dvlmn: raw eggs have taste?   Seriously, once you put all that stuff into the blender and let it slosh around a while you won't even notice what's in there.  It just tastes like thick chocolate milk.  (Or whatever flavor protein powder you choose.)


----------



## kuso (May 23, 2002)

Over what kind of time period do you drink these shakes? And how many a day?

While I`m at it, what kind of ( animal ) protien are you favouring during this challenge?


----------



## ALBOB (May 23, 2002)

(Training is preceeded by a Multi-vitamine, 2 Xenadrine capsules and 2 tspns flax seed oil.)  I do all my training (cardio and weights) first thing in the morning so shake #1 is post-workout.  The other two are nestled in between my whole food meals.  Example:  Meal #1=post-workout shake, three hours later Meal #2=tuna salad (1 can tuna+1 Tblsp mayo+10 chopped black olives), three hours later Meal #3=shake, three hours later Meal #4=some sort of lean meat, usually chicken or turkey breast sometimes beef, three hours later Meal #5=shake, last meal of the day=another lean meat meal.


----------



## kuso (May 23, 2002)

I see you`ve stopped taking that MetRx eca thing thats supposed to work for 8 hours, and gone back to Xenadrine capsules......any reason for the change?

I`m currently using the one by AST.......two of then 30min prior and I`m ready to kick some cerious ass.


----------



## ALBOB (May 23, 2002)

When that idiot ALBOB started this whole fiasco I went to the store to stock up on supplies.  They were out of the MetRx stuff so I grabbed the Xenadrine.   I'm lazy that way.    I've thought of trying Hydroxycut again but the last time I used it I got chest pains and don't really feel like going through that again.


----------



## craig777 (May 23, 2002)

I have tried quite a few different ECA stacks, and the only one that really kicks my butt is Liquid Clenbutrix by VPX.


----------



## kuso (May 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> I've thought of trying Hydroxycut again but the last time I used it I got chest pains and don't really feel like going through that again.



You don`t want to be taking anything causing chest pains......shyt, we`re doing this for our health, not to destroy it.

Besides, hasn`t latest research into Hydroxine ( or whatever that active ingreadiant is ) been proven not to help fat reduction in humans? I`m sure I read that somewhere!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 23, 2002)

Never heard of that one Craig.  When my current bottle of Xenedrine runs out I might give it a try.  I hadn't heard that Kuso but it doesn't matter, like you said, I'm in this for my health NOT chest pains.


----------



## craig777 (May 23, 2002)

Oh yes, give it a try. It is liquid and tastes horrible. I am serious, it tastes really bad, but I put 4cc in my mouth in the morning for about 5 minutes, and then swallow. About 1/2 hour later I am sweating big time. I guarantee you will like it. It is a bit pricey though. I just paid $70.00 for a 240cc bottle.


----------



## kuso (May 23, 2002)

Craig....I read that VPX just changed the fomula of it, and that the new one doesn`t work anywhere near as well.......how`s the one you just bought?


----------



## ALBOB (May 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_ $70.00 for a 240cc bottle.




$70?????    HOLY CRAP!!!  How long does 240cc's last?  I'm on a rather tight budget here.   You hold it for five minutes before swallowing?  Is it safe to assume that's for sub-lingual absorption?  Jeeze, I'm already choking down 2tsps of flax seed oil, I don't know if I could handle another wretched tasting concoction that early in the morning.


----------



## craig777 (May 23, 2002)

I just bought it Tuesday evening, and yes I noticed that they had changed the formula, but it is kicking my butt this very minute.  

They added a cinnamin taste to it, doesn't help much.


----------



## esmerelda (May 23, 2002)

Hydroxycut!!!!!!!  That active ingredient has been banned over here in the land of Oz!!!!!  Hense me only able to get the specifically made ones for us!!!!!!!  I havent had any side-effects.....other than it helps me get thru nightshifts.....and makes me very toe-ie!!!!!!!!!!!  

Did your version of the Aussie spin set tonight!!!!!!!  Thanks baby...I think!!!!!  Got a gf in on it too.......we'll see how I hold up tomorrow.....if I have problems....will you give me a rub down??


----------



## craig777 (May 23, 2002)

You Air Force guys, I tell you.

240cc taking 4cc each morning would last 60 days. If you take 4cc in the morning and 4cc in the afternoon it will last 30 days.

240 / 4 = 60

240 / 8 = 30

Yes it is for the sub-lingual absorption.  

Sorry Albob couldn't resist.


----------



## ALBOB (May 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_will you give me a rub down??



OH THANK GOD!!!  Pornality returns to ALBOB's journal.  Thank you Essy!!!    Hell yes I'll give you a rub down.  I'll concentrate on the spot that hurts the most too.  I know how uncomfortable those seats can be.


----------



## kuso (May 23, 2002)

I`ve heard ( and thats why I bought ) that Kranker ( the one with foreskin  ) is the next most potent after VPX`s....but Kraner is in table form.

I haven`t used it yet so I can`t say weather it`s true or not....though AST`s kicks Hydroxicutts ass


----------



## ALBOB (May 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> You Air Force guys, I tell you.




Where's that damn smiley that's flip[ping the bird???   (I missed the part about 4cc in your original post.  )

$70 every month???  I think I'll stick with the Xenadrine.


----------



## ALBOB (May 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_but Kraner is in table form.



I knew you were a big mouthed SOB but, you can swallow a whole TABLE???


----------



## craig777 (May 23, 2002)

> *Originally posted by Albob*
> 
> Where's that damn smiley that's flip[ping the bird???



   

I think you are right, I wouldn't want to swallow a table either.


----------



## kuso (May 23, 2002)

ALBOB........craig............


----------



## esmerelda (May 23, 2002)

Albob...darlin' you could have told me that certain parts of my poor body would rebell against that exercise!!!!  Poor butt cheeks went all numb half way thru...then when I got off the seat...I had to rub them by myself!!!!  Not fair......

Hey how often do you do a spin session???  Every alternate day or can I do it each day????  You are the all knowing all seeing megga god on this subject...please instruct your humble servant!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 23, 2002)

Kuso you a$$hole, where'd ya' get that smiley???  

Essy, of all the people in the world, YOU should know you don't have to suck UP to me.  All you have to do is................What was your question?  Oh yeah,  how often you go is up to how often your butt can stand those seats.   Well, it also depends on the type of routines you're doing.  You wouldn't want to do two Strength routines back to back, two days in a row.  Mix it up to aid in recovery.  My current schedule as an instructor is Monday and Friday mornings and Thursday afternoons.  I also fill in for other instructors that have things come up occasionally.  Lately I've been doing four or five classes a week.  I do notice that if I do two classes in one day my strength is down a bit the next day but since I know that going in I can adjust whatever workout I'm doing that day to compensate.  Or just adjust my schedule so I'm at full strength on lifting days.


----------



## Fade (May 23, 2002)

I want to play too


----------



## kuso (May 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Kuso you a$$hole, where'd ya' get that smiley???



























My personal collection


----------



## craig777 (May 23, 2002)

How do you guys post those so that they show. Do you have a web page and just post a link to them.


----------



## ALBOB (May 23, 2002)

**TWEEEET**  OK...............YOU TWO................OUT OF THE GENE POOL!!!!!


----------



## Fade (May 23, 2002)




----------



## kuso (May 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> **TWEEEET**  OK...............YOU TWO................OUT OF THE GENE POOL!!!!!















 Don`t push it


----------



## esmerelda (May 23, 2002)

Thanks Fade and Kuso.....lol!!!

Ohhhh and by the way Fade.....nice butt!!!!  And was that a tattoo I noticed on your arm when we were in the shower???


----------



## Fade (May 23, 2002)

It's cool
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Be carefull though. I'm crazy.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







You don't want to end up like this


----------



## kuso (May 23, 2002)

Hmm....Fade....I believe we may frequent the same site 

BTW...did you get my PM ???


----------



## Fade (May 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_
> Thanks Fade and Kuso.....lol!!!
> 
> Ohhhh and by the way Fade.....nice butt!!!!  And was that a tattoo I noticed on your arm when we were in the shower???


Yeah, I have three tats.


----------



## Fade (May 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Hmm....Fade....I believe we may frequent the same site
> 
> BTW...did you get my PM ???


I think so too.

Yup I gots it. I must be near the coast.


----------



## kuso (May 23, 2002)




----------



## butterfly (May 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_
> ... when we were in the shower???



uhm... I DON'T think so


----------



## Fade (May 23, 2002)




----------



## esmerelda (May 23, 2002)

Yea!!!!  Remember......you went in.....with camera in hand.....and took the pics for us!!!  Therefore.....in spirit....we (us girls!!!) were in the shower with Fade!!!  ERmmmmm ..... as one girl to another, where are his other tattoos....and any chance of getting a pic of them?????   Only for arts sake of course.....I mean....I plan to get one soon...soooooooo I need to know where the best place is to put one!!!!!


----------



## Fade (May 23, 2002)

Arm
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ankle
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Back


----------



## ALBOB (May 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_You don't want to end up like this



  I can run faster scared than you can mad.


----------



## Stacey (May 23, 2002)

FADE...those are your Tatoos??

HI ALBOB!!!


----------



## Fade (May 23, 2002)

Yes


----------



## esmerelda (May 23, 2002)

Unfortunately.....I cant see them!!!!!  My poor computer only likes J-peg!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 23, 2002)

ALL RIGHT!!!  This is starting to get on my nerves!!!  There's way too much MALE skin being posted in my journal!!!    Some of you ladies are gonna have to start "paying" for all this valuable information I'm dishing out.  Let's start seeing some FEMALE flesh damnit!!!


----------



## Stacey (May 23, 2002)

POOR ALBOB!!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_
> Unfortunately.....I cant see them!!!!!  My poor computer only likes J-peg!!!!



Check your e-mail.


----------



## esmerelda (May 23, 2002)

Ok here you go...you asked for it......so dont complain.......heres that look I have to put up with......


----------



## ALBOB (May 23, 2002)

You are one cruel woman Essy.


----------



## esmerelda (May 23, 2002)

Lmao.....thanks Albob for the tattoos....ermmmm how did you know that was the tat I wanted to get!!!!  Only Im thinking of getting some blue added in!!!!

So ...... thats my rug-rat number 3!!!!  Just like her mummy... all attitude!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_how did you know that was the tat I wanted to get!!!!



NOW I'm scared!!!


----------



## esmerelda (May 23, 2002)

Yea sure you are...I bet you'll want to be the first to see it!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 23, 2002)

Heh, heh, heh................Give me a chance to tame that beast.  I think I'd start with a few good tongue lashings.


----------



## esmerelda (May 23, 2002)

Then becareful when you read your new e-mail!!!!!!


----------



## Sosunni (May 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> ALL RIGHT!!!  This is starting to get on my nerves!!!  There's way too much MALE skin being posted in my journal!!!    Some of you ladies are gonna have to start "paying" for all this valuable information I'm dishing out.  Let's start seeing some FEMALE flesh damnit!!!



OK Boobie... here you go ... 

I need to get a new suit.. this one's gettin old!


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 23, 2002)

Sosunni! I feel so honored to be the first to see that pic. You know all the boys (and some of the girls?!) are going to drool all over thier keyboards when they see it. 

Are you on vacation now?


----------



## Sosunni (May 23, 2002)

Thanks Missy  .... That pic's only like a week old I think... and I'm somewhat happy with it.  I need to trim down the hips a little more though... need to look better from the back side!   Gotta get on that inner/outter thigh machine!

I go back to work on Tuesdays.. saw PB in So Cal last night... SUCH a marshmellow!  Missed seeing Alboobie though... but he's got a nice deep manly voice... not that PB sounds (or looks or feels) like a girl!


----------



## Sosunni (May 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> 
> 
> OK Boobie... here you go ...
> ...



And if you pay attention.. you can see my thongs drying on the dryer to the right!  oops


----------



## kuso (May 24, 2002)

Sosunni


----------



## craig777 (May 24, 2002)

> *Originally posted by Miss LeDix*
> 
> You know all the boys (and some of the girls?!) are going to drool all over thier keyboards when they see it.



Miss LeDix I never drool, but I will pick my chin up from the floor.   

Sosunni, sweetie, sugar, how do I put this as delicately as possible. Girl you are really beautiful, gorgeous, fantastic, sexy, hot, awesome. Ok maybe Miss LeDix was right about the drooling.


----------



## kuso (May 24, 2002)

I think I may stay out of this dairy from now on............we`ve got Fade`s ass popping up all over it, and now craig`s drool to make sure not to step in.................eeewwwwwww 

Who am I kidding?.....If Sosunni is gonna keep posting pix....I`m gonna keep cum....um....coming


----------



## Fade (May 24, 2002)

Nothing wrong with my ass. 

Blame Butterfly she posted it.


----------



## butterfly (May 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_
> Yea!!!!  Remember......you went in.....with camera in hand.....and took the pics for us!!!  Therefore.....in spirit....we (us girls!!!) were in the shower with Fade!!!  ERmmmmm ..... as one girl to another, where are his other tattoos....and any chance of getting a pic of them?????   Only for arts sake of course.....I mean....I plan to get one soon...soooooooo I need to know where the best place is to put one!!!!!



Sorry Essy... I'm a little jealous and posessive... no chickie is gonna press her wet soapy soft body up against his but ME  


...I don't mind sharing pics though


----------



## esmerelda (May 24, 2002)

Hey....Butterfly....no problems here.....its an Aussie thing...the group title!!!  Mind you I dont blame you for wanting to keep that yummy bod all to yourself!!!  *sigh....looks around for a tissue* Im sure one day my prince will come!!!  *Actually he is sleeping in the next room.....!!*  But I was always told you can always look in the shop window....but never allowed to put anything on credit!!!!


----------



## Sosunni (May 24, 2002)

Thanks Craig and Kuso... and Dix of course.

And Craig... these guys should  to you many a time for bringing me out of the journal...

Butterfly... did I miss Fade's butt.. I saw the one sleeping and for the life of me, can't find the one from the shower?

I'm loosin' sleep here!!


----------



## butterfly (May 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> Thanks Craig and Kuso... and Dix of course.
> 
> And Craig... these guys should  to you many a time for bringing me out of the journal...
> ...



Sosunni... those shower pics are on page 10 of your journal.


----------



## craig777 (May 24, 2002)

> *Originally posted by Sosunni*
> 
> And Craig... these guys should  to you many a time for bringing me out of the journal...



Thank you, thank you, no need to bow, just send naked pics of Sosunni. That is all the thanks I need.


----------



## kuso (May 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> 
> 
> And Craig... these guys should  to you many a time for bringing me out of the journal...



Hmmmm  I believe it was a team effort


----------



## Sosunni (May 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> 
> Hmmmm  I believe it was a team effort



This is very true... I stand corrected!


----------



## kuso (May 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_
> Hydroxycut!!!!!!!  That active ingredient has been banned over here in the land of Oz!!!!!  Hense me only able to get the specifically made ones for us!!!!!!!  I havent had any side-effects.....other than it helps me get thru nightshifts.....and makes me very toe-ie!!!!!!!!!!!




Essy, I believe it is actually the ephedrine that is illegal is Oz, not the hydroxycitric acid which is where the name came from......

I went looking for that study but could find anything but a reference to it in another companies ad  

****Hydroxycut is high in hydroxycitric acid (HCA), an ingredient that recent research shows is useless for burning fat in humans.6 *****

#6 van Loon LJ, et. al. gEffects of Acute (-)Hydroxycitrate Supplementation on Substrate Metabolism at Rest and During Exercise in Humans.h Am J Clin Nutr, 72 (6): 1445-50; Dec 2000


----------



## ALBOB (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_OK Boobie... here you go ... I need to get a new suit.. this one's gettin old!



WOW!!!!!     Such beauty right here in my journal.  Thanks Sosunni.    I disagree about the suit though.  Don't waste your money on a new one when you were born with the best one of all........**HINT**   **HINT**  


Please stand by for "The Week In Review".


----------



## kuso (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> WOW!!!!!     Such beauty right here in my journal.



Yes, it was getting rather nice in here.....and now you go and ruin it by comming back  

Where TF have you been??


----------



## ALBOB (May 28, 2002)

*The Week In Review*

When we last left our hero (ALBOB) he was up to his eye balls in official government CRAP.  ($$$ problems)  We also learned that not all workouts are created equal, Re: his pathetic back workout from one week ago today.  We join the action early Wednesday morning as a solemn figure is seen walking briskly down a winding country road............................BLAH ........Who writes this crap?  Anyway, Wednesday morning, did a brisk 5 mile walk for cardio.  Nice to be outside in the fresh air for a workout for a change.  Wednesday, talked to the lovely (SEXY VOICE!!!) Sosunni and explained that lunch would have to be postponed to another date due to "company business".    Thursday, did a pretty good chest workout.  Wont' go into the details.  (Alzheimer's acting up again.)  Also got "company business" taken care of and was feeling pretty good about myself.........................right up until I paid a visit to my friendly neighborhood general practitioner.   The results of the MRI on my right knee are back and the judges say....................."**Drumb roll please**.....................It's not a matter of "IF" I'll need surgery, it's "How extensive" will it have to be.  Going to see an Orthopedic Surgeon next week (He's in Van Nuys, maybe Pitboss will spring for lunch.    ) to see if it can be scoped or if they'll need to lay the whole knee open.  Seems I have a tear to the interior portion of my lower patella tendon and they need to go in and "tighten it up".   (NOTE TO ALL YOU CHALLENGE SLACKERS:  I am NOT out of this competition!!!!!  I'm still gonna kick your sorry butts!!! )  Well, that's my attitude NOW.  I wasn't feeling that feisty when I got the news.  As a matter of fact I was feeling pretty damn sorry for myself and when the going gets tough, ALBOB goes to Las Vegas to  drown his sorrows in every buffett in town.  (NOTE TO Lean and Mean, and anybody else planning a trip to Vegas:  I have a new favorite buffett, the Alladin.  OUTSTANDING selection and quality!   )  Anyway, after a four day weekend of "carb loading" I feel much better and managed to pull my head out of me nether regions.  Did another power walk yesterday morning and hit the gym this morning to try to get a GOOD back workout this time.  Boy did I ever succeed!  

Barbell rows:  Did two sets of 225 lbs X 20 and still had tons of energy so decided to strike while the iron was hot.  Jumped to 275 lbs and maxed out at 14 reps.  DAMN that felt good!  Even got a bit light headed, haven't done that in years.  Decided to drop back down to 225 and max out again.  Got to 12 and my lats were on FIRE.  What last weeks workout lacked, this one more than made up for.  Switched to dead lifts.  Worked up to two sets of 445 lbs 5&4.  Barbell preacher curls: 70 lbs X 12, 8 & 5.  Even after my weekend binge I'm starting to see vascularity in my arms and yesterday I got into a pair of jeans that I haven't been able to button in over a year.  You losers are TOAST!!!!!  
GO ALBOB   GO ALBOB


----------



## ALBOB (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_Where TF have you been??




Which part of "Please stand by for "The Week In Review" didn't you understand???    Ya' impatient bastard.


----------



## esmerelda (May 28, 2002)

Can I please have a little butter on my toastie bits!!!!!!!!  Sorry to hear about your knee...does this mean that Im the one on my knees from now on!!!!!!!!!!!  Aaaaaaaahhhhhh well the things we do for the older generation!!!!!!!!!  

*Come on big boy.....chase me around the desk now!!!!!!!*


----------



## kuso (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_
> 
> *Come on big boy.....chase me around the desk now!!!!!!!*




How cruel....now that AL can`t do his cardio, it looks like I may just have to pick up his slack (  not sac  ) with you essy


----------



## ALBOB (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_How cruel....now that AL can`t do his cardio, it looks like I may just have to pick up his slack (  not sac  ) with you essy



Someone, ANYONE, please point out to me where exactly I said I couldn't do cardio.     Saddle up Essy, it's time to RIDE!!!


----------



## esmerelda (May 28, 2002)

Lol........we'll see.......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kuso (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> Someone, ANYONE, please point out to me where exactly I said I couldn't do cardio.




Well ALBOB, I just assumed you`re in denial! You may not have said it, but I`m damned sure your Orthopedic Surgeon will 

As he said Essy.....Saddle up Essy, it's time to RIDE!!!


----------



## Fade (May 28, 2002)

We'll have to call him Algimp with that knee.


----------



## ALBOB (May 28, 2002)

Call me anything you want NOW.  In a couple of months you're all going to be calling me the WINNER of the Fitness Challenge.


----------



## Sosunni (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Call me anything you want NOW.  In a couple of months you're all going to be calling me the WINNER of the Fitness Challenge.



OK - that's what you want me to call you... weiner... you got it! 

I can hear it now... Oh... weiner Baby.. Oh yea... weiner....


----------



## ALBOB (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_Oh... weiner Baby



Now if Fade had said that I'd have to hurt him but, cumming from YOU?  Delicious!


----------



## esmerelda (May 28, 2002)

Ha ha haaa...just called you...and almost froze my butt off...its only 3 deg C outside!!!!  See the things I go thru just to chat with you!!!!


----------



## Fade (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> Now if Fade had said that I'd have to hurt him but, cumming from YOU?  Delicious!


I wouldn't hace said that.....pecker.


----------



## ALBOB (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> I wouldn't hace said that.....pecker.



Which is why I wasn't too worried about threatening you.  

Esmerelda, was it worth it?


----------



## esmerelda (May 28, 2002)

Well.....how can I say this without being banned from this site.... hmmmmm.......thank god for the backspacer button...I think I've errased 16 times so far.......yep...well and truely worth the call!!!!  Next time....its not going to be cyber sex.......!!!!


----------



## craig777 (May 28, 2002)

Albob,

Sorry to hear about your knee. I wouldn't look forward to them doing that to my knee.  

I have been having lots of fun with my stepson.  

We kicked him out last Thursday night, and Saturday night, or rather Sunday morning we got a call from one of his friends mom to come and get him because he and his friend had been out drinking. I don't know if you read my journal from last Friday, but he was screaming at his mother "you stupid fucking bitch, I hate you", he called me a "Son of a bitch" and was going to punch me until his brain engaged and knew I would tear him apart.  

Glad to hear you got you carb loading in. , but I think you have one thing incorrect I am going to win the challenge.


----------



## ALBOB (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_Glad to hear you got you carb loading in. , but I think you have one thing incorrect I am going to win the challenge.



We'll see.


----------



## butterfly (May 28, 2002)

Did I miss it????  Or have you seriously NOT said anything about all the boobie & butt avatars today???


----------



## craig777 (May 28, 2002)

I didn't even think of that, butt you are absolutely correct Butterfly. 

By the way I love your avatar.


----------



## butterfly (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> I didn't even think of that, butt you are absolutely correct Butterfly.
> 
> By the way I love your avatar.



Thanks!  I like your new pics... nice shoulders!!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_Or have you seriously NOT said anything about all the boobie & butt avatars today???



No, you didn't miss it because I didn't say it.  I can't.  Anything I said HONESTLY would get me kicked off the site and then I couldn't come in here and stare at all the BEAUTIFUL   boobs and butts.  (Especially yours butterfly.   )


----------



## craig777 (May 28, 2002)

Thanks butterfly.  

Alright Albob, when are you going to put your butt in your avatar. 

Remember it can only be 65x65 pixels.


----------



## Sosunni (May 28, 2002)

*Re: The Week In Review*



> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Wednesday, talked to the lovely (SEXY VOICE!!!) Sosunni and explained that lunch would have to be postponed to another date due to "company business".



Thanks my little sweet potato   Yours is quite nice yourself!! 



> Going to see an Orthopedic Surgeon next week (He's in Van Nuys, maybe Pitboss will spring for lunch.



Make sure you let me know what day so I can be prepared to put out the fire that my ears will be burning!!

PB... make me proud!

(Cum on.. I KNOW you guys are gonna talk about it!!!!)


----------



## ALBOB (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_Alright Albob, when are you going to put your butt in your avatar.
> 
> Remember it can only be 65x65 pixels.



Oh now that's low!!!!  














Ya' beat me to it, ya' bastard.  I was gonna put that same comment in YOUR journal.


----------



## ALBOB (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Re: The Week In Review*



> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_Cum on.. I KNOW you guys are gonna talk about it!!!!



Talk about what?  Hey PB, you got any idea what this crazy lady's talking about???


----------



## Fade (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> No, you didn't miss it because I didn't say it.  I can't.  Anything I said HONESTLY would get me kicked off the site and then I couldn't come in here and stare at all the BEAUTIFUL   boobs and butts.  (Especially yours butterfly.   )


My butts beautiful?? Oh Algimp....thanks


----------



## ALBOB (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> My butts beautiful?? Oh Algimp....thanks



If that's your butt in your avatar then I'm man enough to say it's BEAUTIFUL !!!!  As a matter of fact, I think I know why Pitboss has been hitting on you so much lately.  I, on the other hand, have certain standards............................I have no idea what they are at the moment, but I have them.


----------



## craig777 (May 28, 2002)

Sosunni, love your avatar also.  



> *Originally posted by Algimp*
> 
> Ya' beat me to it, ya' bastard. I was gonna put that same comment in YOUR journal.


----------



## Fade (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> If that's your butt in your avatar then I'm man enough to say it's BEAUTIFUL !!!!


Shucks


----------



## Sosunni (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> 
> Shucks



**singing**

Albob like's Fade Asssssss
Albob like's Fade Asssssss


----------



## ALBOB (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> **singing**
> 
> Albob like's Fade Asssssss
> Albob like's Fade Asssssss



"AVATAR" WOMAN!!!!! I said I like his AVATAR!!!!!  

(There ain't no way in hell that's HIS ass. )


----------



## Fade (May 28, 2002)

Butt it is me butt.


----------



## butterfly (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> 
> 
> **singing**
> ...




**again, singing**
So does PB
So does PB




Hey, this is turning into a group thing 


Me & Sosunni... Fade, PB and well maybe Albob if he posts his butt avatar


----------



## ALBOB (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> Butt it is me butt.



Liar!!!   Liar!!!   Liar!!!   Liar!!!  


Butterfly, you can gaze at my butt anytime you want but there will be NO ALBOB's butt avatar.   I don't have that much shaving cream.


----------



## Fade (May 28, 2002)

Sorry to do this to ya Albob.

Can't believe I'm posting to it. Here goes


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 28, 2002)

ALBOB, I really do think that Fade's avatar is indeed his buttocks.


----------



## craig777 (May 28, 2002)

Yea Albob, Miss LeDix should know because she has been staring at it all day.


----------



## Fade (May 28, 2002)

Giggle giggle....have you MissL??


----------



## butterfly (May 28, 2002)

Damn... you're in luck Alboob... I forgot my disc with the rest of fade's butt pics on it


----------



## ALBOB (May 28, 2002)

OH MY DEAR GOD!!!!!  I think I'm gonna be sick!!!!!


----------



## Sosunni (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Damn... you're in luck Alboob... I forgot my disc with the rest of fade's butt pics on it



Let me quote you my dear... page 10 of Sunni's journal!


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 28, 2002)

I have NOT been staring at Fade's butt all day. But I'll admit it took me a few minutes to realize what PB's avatar was. 

ALBOB, what's wrong? Never seen a male, tan, toned ass so up close and personal before?


----------



## Sosunni (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> This is turning onto a group thing.
> 
> Me & Sosunni... Fade, PB and well maybe Albob if he posts his butt avatar



Now that's what I call a PARTY!!  

Actually flygirl...  we don't even need them!


----------



## Fade (May 28, 2002)

I have to be included....I cum with the Butterfly package.


----------



## craig777 (May 28, 2002)

> *Originally posted by Miss LeDix*
> 
> ALBOB, what's wrong? Never seen a male, tan, toned ass so up close and personal before?



Miss LeDix, you say that as if you have. Could it possibly be your husband's, or do you go to the strip clubs.


----------



## Sosunni (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> I have to be included....I cum with the Butterfly package.



OH... Ok - if you insist!!! 

;chomp chomp chomp:


----------



## ALBOB (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_;chomp chomp chomp:




OWWWWWWWW!!!!!  Damnit woman, how many times do I have to tell you?  NO TEETH!!!!!


----------



## Sosunni (May 28, 2002)

it's Fade's BUTT I'm wanting to chomp on!!!

(I'm a fuq'n weirdo I tell you!!)


----------



## ALBOB (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> it's Fade's BUTT I'm wanting to chomp on!!!




PSSSSTTT........Sosunni............Could you do me a favor?..............If yer' gonna' step all over my fantasies, could you do it a little more discretely?


----------



## butterfly (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> it's Fade's BUTT I'm wanting to chomp on!!!
> 
> (I'm a fuq'n weirdo I tell you!!)









 I have an idea...

wanna swap?  Fade for PB???


----------



## Sosunni (May 28, 2002)

Hey Boobie.... 

I can't chomp in it if I can't see it!!


----------



## Sosunni (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




HOT DOG!!!  slap my ass and call me Nancy!

Absolutely!!! 

I'll even bet PB would be all over that one!!


----------



## craig777 (May 29, 2002)

Good morning Algimp, er I mean Albob.


----------



## ALBOB (May 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_I can't chomp in it if I can't see it!!



So when are you heading south again???  

You ladies are gonna have to learn some rules around here.  There will be no "swapping" in ALBOB's journal unless I get in on the action too.  (And don't even THINK about trying to stick me with some looser like Kuso or Dero.   )

Morning Craig.


----------



## Stacey (May 29, 2002)

do u ever post your meals mister???


----------



## craig777 (May 29, 2002)

> *Originally posted by Princess*
> 
> do u ever post your meals mister???



You tell him Princess.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> do u ever post your meals mister???



  Albob got busted lmao  j/k well sorta


----------



## ALBOB (May 29, 2002)

Meals?  Yeah, I did that about six or seven pages ago.  They don't change from day to day.  I'll recap

Meal #1: Post work-out shake
Meal #2: 10-12 oz meat (Usually salmon or chicken)
Meal #3: Shake
Meal #4: Tuna salad (Large can of tune, mayo, minced ripe olives)
Meal #5: Shake
Meal #6: More meat (Usually beef or pork)

All shakes contain 8-10 oz water, 4 whole eggs, 40 grams whey protein powder.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 29, 2002)

oh so your kinda like me, and usually eat the same thing every day  

gets old after a while, guess that's why I've been cheating the last week and a half lol

but i'm getting back to it though.

looks like a good split throught the day though.


----------



## craig777 (May 29, 2002)

Naw dvimn, he doesn't post his meals so that Princess will get after his butt, can't say as I blame him.


----------



## ALBOB (May 29, 2002)

HOLY CRAP!!!!  It's like I've got a truck load of Miss LeDix clones running rampant in my journal.  Go bug Princess.  If anybody needs diet advice it's her.


Hi Princess.


----------



## ALBOB (May 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> oh so your kinda like me, and usually eat the same thing every day
> 
> gets old after a while



Yup, definitely gets old but it's the only way I can maintain my discipline and keep the diet clean.  About every other week I'll go hog wild and spend an entire day stuffing my face with everything I can get my hands on.  (I euphamistically call it "carb loading".)  Actually keeps me somewhat sane and my strength increases dramatically.


----------



## Stacey (May 29, 2002)

HEY ALBOB.. THANKS FOR POSTING YOUR MEALS FOR ME!!! I really didn't feel like going back a ZILLION pages to find what you eat daily!

AND THAT WAS RUDE!! I do not need diet advice..thank you very much!
LoL!


----------



## ALBOB (May 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Naw dvimn, he doesn't post his meals so that Princess will get after his butt



Better her than Pitboss.


----------



## ALBOB (May 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_AND THAT WAS RUDE!! I do not need diet advice..thank you very much!
> LoL!



You're right, you don't need diet ADVICE.  You need someone to strap you down and force feed you good whole food.  

Don't mess with me today sweetie, I'm feeling particularly feisty.   Where the hell is Esmerelda when I need her?


----------



## Stacey (May 29, 2002)

LoL!!!!


----------



## Stacey (May 29, 2002)

HEY BOOGER.. I do eat good whole food every day! What are u talking about??

Don't mess w/ me either today.. I am feeling really really Bitchy!


----------



## ALBOB (May 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_Don't mess w/ me either today.. I am feeling really really Bitchy!



EWWWWW.............Bitchy beats Feisty every time.  Bye!!!  **ALBOB scampers off to hide in the corner.    **


----------



## craig777 (May 29, 2002)

I agree 100%, bitchy beats anything.


----------



## Stacey (May 29, 2002)

LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_HOT DOG!!!  slap my ass and call me Nancy!



I don't know how I let this slip by without comment.   

Bring that sweet thang on down here Nancy!!!


----------



## Sosunni (May 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> So when are you heading south again???
> ...




find   You're no fun!!!

Planning vacation time in July.. hopeing to actually GOOO somewhere for more than a day!


----------



## esmerelda (May 29, 2002)

Hey Albob Honey....are those big mean nasty girls picking on you again!!!!  Notice they wait till Im on nightshift before they start in on you!!!!!!  And I can tell your hating every moment Princess is telling you off......NOT!!!!!

Honestly, I'd much prefer to play here than have to put up with work at the moment!!!!!  I just love the concept of disciplining someone over what someone-else perceives!!!!!  Mind you there are no grounds to back up this bints notions...but what the hell... lets do it anyway!!!

Can I come to live over in the States PLEASE!!!!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_find   You're no fun!!!




Uhhhh.............How do you figure that???


----------



## ALBOB (May 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_Can I come to live over in the States PLEASE!!!!!!!



Anytime babe, as long as I have a face you'll have a place to sit..................Errrrrrr...................As long as I have a bed you'll have a place to sleep..................Errrrrrrr...............Oh what the hell?  Get yer ass over here.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> Yup, definitely gets old but it's the only way I can maintain my discipline and keep the diet clean.  About every other week I'll go hog wild and spend an entire day stuffing my face with everything I can get my hands on.  (I euphamistically call it "carb loading".)  Actually keeps me somewhat sane and my strength increases dramatically.



Props to ya dude, I even when I eat clean I can't make it over a week. But then again I am younger than you.  j/k I have to clean it up better. 

Good job though dude, keep up the good work. Oh yeah took a note from ya today and actually brought a protein drink to work to sip on through the morning.


----------



## ALBOB (May 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_Oh yeah took a note from ya today and actually brought a protein drink to work to sip on through the morning.



BWAAAAA........So, does that mean you're getting healthy or just getting OLD?????


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> BWAAAAA........So, does that mean you're getting healthy or just getting OLD?????



Healthy of course, gotta learn what little I can from the old guys like you, ya know.


----------



## Dero (May 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> So when are you heading south again???
> ...


Oh,I see,you think wwe don't cum here and check how ALBOOBY is doing...
You think that we don't see what you're up to,eh old guy...


----------



## craig777 (May 30, 2002)

Yea, Albob you are practically in a wheel chair. How does it feel to be so old.


----------



## ALBOB (May 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_You think that we don't see what you're up to,eh old guy...[/IMG]



Like I give a crap what you see.  Her letting me do it is all I care about.  

Uhhhhh Craig...................**$HIT!  Where's that damn "Flipping the Bird" smiley?**    Ever heard that old Black Pot and Kettle story?


----------



## Stacey (May 30, 2002)

JUSt SAYING HI!!


----------



## Dero (May 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> Like I give a crap what you see.  Her letting me do it is all I care about.
> ...


Which one are you looking for?


----------



## ALBOB (May 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> JUSt SAYING HI!!



That's it???  Ya' come in here and give a quick flash of your...........................avatar   and then you're gone???


----------



## ALBOB (May 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> 
> Which one are you looking for?



Yeah, yeah..............I've got 'em all, the joke was more effective MY way.


----------



## Dero (May 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> Yeah, yeah..............I've got 'em all, the joke was more effective MY way.


UH hu...I let it go this time,since this is YOUR journal...
OTHERWISE...


----------



## Stacey (May 30, 2002)

sorry Albob!! LoL!!
How are you doing today??? Whats new??

 Hope your great!!!  SMILE!!!!!!!!!!

Is that better???????


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 3, 2002)

Hey Princess, so nice of you to drop in and say hi.  Stop on by anytime and we'll chat.   

OK, back to business.  I've been negligent in posting workouts lately but rest assured, I've NOT been slacking off.  I'm still teaching a minimum of three Spinning classes per week, lifting twice a week and going for power walks on weekend mornings.  The diet is holding firm.  I still have some "sweet" cravings in the evenings but usually grab a small shake.  (WITHOUT eggs.)  I didn't get a chance to get pictures taken this weekend but am making significant progress.  I've lost ten pounds,  I put on a pair of jeans that I haven't been able to get over my fat a$$ in over a year and my strength has increased.  I'll try to post current pictures sometime this week.


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 3, 2002)

Hey butterbean... you gonna take pics in panties??


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> Hey butterbean... you gonna take pics in panties??


If I ever manage to get into yours you can bet your sweet a$$ I'll be taking pictures.   

No Kuso, I'm not talking about ME wearing HER panties, ya' sick freak!


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> No Kuso, I'm not talking about ME wearing HER panties, ya' sick freak!



THAT was a visual I coulda done without.... you in my little white thong,


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 3, 2002)

Hey, not that you'd ever get the chance but, don't knock it till you've tried it.


----------



## Fade (Jun 3, 2002)

He'd probably put them on backwards.


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Hey, not that you'd ever get the chance but, don't knock it till you've tried it.



Tell you what... I'll mail 'em to you and you can try 'em.


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> Tell you what... I'll mail 'em to you and you can try 'em.



Clean ones need not be sent.........................OK, I might have even gone too far for myself with that one.


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> Clean ones need not be sent.........................OK, I might have even gone too far for myself with that one.


You're so full of shyt your eyes are brown! 

And... I almost said it myself 

We're sick boobie!  and I LLLLIKE it!


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> You're so full of shyt your eyes are brown!



Holy cow, what a great idea for a thread!  See ya' in Open Chat.


----------



## craig777 (Jun 5, 2002)

Hey Albob,

What are we going to do about this strike by the women. I don't know if have read the journals, but the women are saying no more pics until Kuso, and Twin Peak post pictures of themselves. This strike is lead by none other than Miss (Pornal) LeDix herself. I don't know about you, but I liked looking at Butterfly's, Princess's, Fitgirl's, and I don't remember who elses, boobies.


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 5, 2002)

WHAT?????  You've caught me at a disadvantage, I hadn't heard anything about it.  Miss LeDix starting a "No Picture" revolt?  Talk about a contradiction, when's the last time SHE posted a Kodak moment???


----------



## craig777 (Jun 5, 2002)

Look at her signature, or Butterfly's, or Princess, or Fitgirl, or Nikegurl. They have it as their signature.


----------



## kuso (Jun 5, 2002)

Craig look at it for a moment.......they post thier pic`s as they luv the attention they get from all the comments ( oh your hair looks sooo good like that, blah blah ) I mean the ringleader herself has already posted two of herself since she started this.....give it a day or two and they`ll be wanting that attention again  

AND you dissapoint me craig.....backing them up and all


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_ oh your hair looks sooo good like that



I posted my pictures and nobody ever said that to me.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> I posted my pictures and nobody ever said that to me.



you need some hair first there albald. 

and your back and chest do not count


----------



## kuso (Jun 5, 2002)

BWAHAHAHA


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_you need some hair first there albald.
> 
> and your back and chest do not count



HOLY CRAP!!! I was expecting that from Kuso but The Devil Man beats everybody to the punch.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 5, 2002)

**efg** you set yourself up way to well for that one. No way I was gonna pass that chance up.


----------



## kuso (Jun 5, 2002)

LOL...what could I do...it`s still 5:00am here, I`m a little slow 

Besides, I`m thinking to take the plunge and shave it off this summer too


----------



## craig777 (Jun 5, 2002)

> *Originally posted by Kuso*
> 
> AND you dissapoint me craig.....backing them up and all



I couldn't help it, I caved under Butterfly's blackmail tactics.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 5, 2002)

I am taking all that has been said (except for the pornality) about me as a compliment!  

kuso, those pics did not show any buxom or buttocks, therefore, they do not count.


----------



## kuso (Jun 5, 2002)

Why the hell not, you sig says   "  have pledged to not post any more pictures of ourselves  " 

As I said yesterday, I can last a whole lot longer than you nattering women can


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> LOL...what could I do...it`s still 5:00am here, I`m a little slow
> 
> Besides, I`m thinking to take the plunge and shave it off this summer too



Dude your starting to scare me now. Your gonna shave it off and then go and say you can last longer than women?  hmmmm I think you need to forget the coffee this morning and go for the vodka.


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_Besides, I`m thinking to take the plunge and shave it off this summer too



Learn from my mistake, do it BEFORE summer!!!  Two reasons; #1 It'll have a chance to "blend" in so you won't look like a white headed geek.  #2 Give the skin that may have NEVER seen the sun before a chance to ease into it.  LOTS and LOTS of sun screen!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> I am taking all that has been said (except for the pornality) about me as a compliment!



Now, now............don't be like that.  The pornality was complimentary too.


----------



## kuso (Jun 5, 2002)

Good point ALBOB.  Think I might start with just a #3 or 4 and then whip the whole lot off 

LOL ` DM666


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 5, 2002)

No, I'm not saying don't shave it, I'm just saying do it LONG before you're gonna be out in the sun a lot.  As a matter of fact you SHOULD shave it.  The #3 or #4 is just a pain in the ass.  (Figuratively speaking, of course.)  With it that short it'll still burn like crazy but it's so much harder to put sun screen on.


----------



## kuso (Jun 5, 2002)

LOL....never really thought of it like that 

Not too many people over here ( reads 0 ) shave their heads though........could make me stand out a little tooo much


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 5, 2002)

lmao a big aussie boy in Japan. like you don't stand out already dude.  <--- here borrow some shades it'll help ya hide a little more.

and by the way kuso, what's the deal with all the girls not posting pix now because you won't cough one up?


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_could make me stand out a little tooo much



Yeah, like your personality doesn't already do that.


----------



## kuso (Jun 5, 2002)

You kinda got a point there Dv  6' and about 240lb does tend to stand out over here 

And with such a shining personallity 

I`m still thinking on the pic`s deal though........though just to spite them I`m leaning towards NO


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> You kinda got a point there Dv  6' and about 240lb does tend to stand out over here
> 
> And with such a shining personallity
> ...



yeah that's like the standing joke here at work. They always jokingly say they are gonna send me to out production plant in china for a week. I just look at them and laugh, and mention something about Godzilla. lmao

and hey watch it, I'll kick you a$$ if you cost me seeing pix of NG. or any of the rest of the fine girls here.


----------



## kuso (Jun 5, 2002)

Dude, as I keep saying THEY WANT YOU to see their pix...they may hold out for a day or two, but they`ll still post em.....trust me...Miss P already did twice after promising me yesterday she wouldn`t


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 5, 2002)

i missed pix of miss p?   why didn't you tell me. lol


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 5, 2002)

dvlmn...you should be very annoyed with both kuso and Twin Peak. It is thier fault that you have not see any NEW EVEN BARELY PORNAL photos.


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 5, 2002)

Well boys and girls, this is bye-bye for a little while.  Tomorrow is the big day with the Orthopedic Surgeon.  No knife tomorrow, just a preliminary evaluation.  Friday is paintball day and I'm damn sure not coming to work after that.  (You like the way the "New Air Force" trains for desert warefare?)  I don't post on the weekends anyway and all next week I'll be in a training class down in Long Beach.  I'll be in touch next week but not as much, actually gonna be DOING something.  Have a great time until next we meet and take care of each other.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 5, 2002)

Bye ALBOB! We'll miss you, good luck at the doctor tomorrow!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 5, 2002)

take it easy there albob. good luck with teh surgeon. and have fun with the paintall day.


----------



## kuso (Jun 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> i missed pix of miss p?   why didn't you tell me. lol



Um.... I think I just told you 

Have a great time at paintball ALBOB 

Good luck with the knee, and have a good lunch with PB, just remember you`re cutting now


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Well boys and girls, this is bye-bye for a little while.  Tomorrow is the big day with the Orthopedic Surgeon.  No knife tomorrow, just a preliminary evaluation.  Friday is paintball day and I'm damn sure not coming to work after that.  (You like the way the "New Air Force" trains for desert warefare?)  I don't post on the weekends anyway and all next week I'll be in a training class down in Long Beach.  I'll be in touch next week but not as much, actually gonna be DOING something.  Have a great time until next we meet and take care of each other.



Sorry I missed you Boobie... PB, pub boobie's belly for me!


----------



## craig777 (Jun 6, 2002)

Sorry I missed you also, Albob. Had to go to a kindergarten graduation. Good luck with the exam and let us know how everything is going.


----------



## esmerelda (Jun 9, 2002)

Gee...now if I had of been around I could have held your hand or any other bits that needed holding while your were at the Doctors!!!!!

Paint ball...man I love that!!!!  Only problem is the buggers hurt when they land a hit....and with the size of my targets...man I had a bruise for weeks after...thank god I only got hit once...not 5 or 6 times like a friend!!!!!  Hope you had fun.....will be waiting for you to return!!!!


----------



## LAM (Jun 11, 2002)

I don't see to much training going on here ALBOB !!


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 11, 2002)

> I don't post on the weekends anyway and all next week I'll be in a training class down in Long Beach. I'll be in touch next week but not as much, actually gonna be DOING something. Have a great time until next we meet and take care of each other.



Lam...  he's out of town this week.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Well boys and girls, this is bye-bye for a little while.  Tomorrow is the big day with the Orthopedic Surgeon.  No knife tomorrow, just a preliminary evaluation.  Friday is paintball day and I'm damn sure not coming to work after that.  (You like the way the "New Air Force" trains for desert warefare?)  I don't post on the weekends anyway and all next week I'll be in a training class down in Long Beach.  I'll be in touch next week but not as much, actually gonna be DOING something.  Have a great time until next we meet and take care of each other.



Will you be back today, ALBOB? I hope you are doing well, and that the doctor, the pain ball, and the training were all beneficial. 

Missed you around here!


----------



## kuso (Jun 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> 
> 
> , the pain ball,



 Do you know something we don`t Miss P??

On second thoughts....I don`t wanna know


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 17, 2002)

I meant paint, I swear!


----------



## kuso (Jun 17, 2002)

Yeah sure....minds in the gutter gurl. I bet you were look`n at your avatar while typing that ....right?


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 17, 2002)

Ah yes, were to start?  The Surgeon.  The bad news is that my knee can't be repaired orthroscopically, it's gonna be a major cut and paste job.  I'll be out of commission for about three weeks and then I'm looking at about a six month rehab.  The good news is that the surgery won't happen until September 11th (That date sound familiar for some reason.) so the Fitness Challenge is still on.

Pain*T* ball was a blast.  Yes Essy, it's a stone biatch getting hit by those little buggers but it's damn fun to hit somebody else.  Only got nailed once in the five hours of "play" but it was square in the neck.  Had to explain to the wife about this  beautiful Austrailian hottie with huge "pectoral muscles" who was sucking on my neck all day.  She looked at me with a smirk and said, "Yeah right, like any woman would want YOU."   

Fitness:  Well last week was a total bust.  Didn't eat right, didn't do ANY training other than plodding along on a treadmill for an hour each morning.  I've dropped 20 pounds since I started this thing but unfortunately, I'm afraid it's more than 50% muscle weight.  Gonna have to get back in the weight room and get it back.  I'm planning on upping my protein and lowering my fat so I can try to add some "clean" weight over the next couple of weeks.  Then I'll go back to cutting again.  

That's all for now folks.  See ya' in the funny papers.


----------



## craig777 (Jun 17, 2002)

Welcome back Albob, I will have to say this as much as it hurts, missed you.   

OK I said it are you happy. Glad to have you back.


----------



## Shape8 (Jun 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Trying to make something other than my skull thick.


Ok AliBoba.... I dont believe a word!  I know exactly what your trying to make "thick" in this pornal place!!!!!   


Hey, I'm a July Bday too!


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_OK I said it are you happy.



Well, I can think of other people I'd rather hear it from but I sure appreciate the thought.


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Shape8 *_Ok AliBoba.... I dont believe a word!  I know exactly what your trying to make "thick" in this pornal place!!!!!



I'm taking volunteers to help me in that endeavor.  




> _*Originally posted by Shape8 *_
> Hey, I'm a July Bday too!



Well then, let's get into our birthday suits and celebrate.


----------



## craig777 (Jun 17, 2002)

> *Originally posted by Sosunni*
> 
> And.. for the record....
> 
> I miss Alboobiewhereareyou!



Well I found this in Sosunni's journal.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 17, 2002)

Speaking of Sosunni... where is she???


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Speaking of Sosunni... where is she???



Recovering from my week of training.


----------



## craig777 (Jun 17, 2002)

Probably still with Bryan since he won the challenge "Will Sosunni get any"


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> Recovering from my week of training.



Gee, I see our ego has gotten a little out of hand during your absence!


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 17, 2002)

WRONG!!!  (Bur you already knew that, didn't you?)  Ego's exactly where's it's always been.  Just trying to make up for the LACK of pornality in my journal in my absence.  I see you (Miss LeDix) didn't keep it filled with a steady supply of good old fashioned smut.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 17, 2002)

Whatever, I should have posted in here every day with a good, pure, innocent 'thought of the day'...why oh why didn't I do that???


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_why oh why didn't I do that???



Because you like me too much?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 17, 2002)

No...I know that's not it...must be some other reason...I'll let you know!


----------



## esmerelda (Jun 17, 2002)

Lmao!!!!!  You told her about this Aussie Hottie...and that was her only response!!!!  Man are we going to have some fun!!!!!  So I gather not only are you going to be "paint ballin" with me, but you will also be away on a special "retiree convention" that will take up at least a week of your time next March???????

Ohhh...how I love it when you tell them the truth and they just dont believe you!!!!!!!

So you got hit in the neck???  Want me to even up the side????


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_So you got hit in the neck???  Want me to even up the side????



Neck?  Did I say NECK?  No, I meant..............Well, I guess I'll just have to show you.


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Probably still with Bryan since he won the challenge "Will Sosunni get any"



No... I haven't been with Bryan.   (Ladies, I posted his pic and Mike's on the "will sosunni get some' thread)

Haven't heard from him yet... and I'm not callin!

I'm turning into a girl with this one.. damn it!

Hi boobie... and Butterfly... I've been MIA I know... didn't even do the gym last Friday.  Went this morning... was a good girl!

OK, I'll go post in my own journal of my crap!

Just wanted y'all to know I'm still here!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 18, 2002)

Sorry to hear about the knee dude. But the weight loss is cool. Now up the protein intake and start hitting the weights.


----------



## esmerelda (Jun 19, 2002)

Lol..he doesnt need to increase his protein intake...he has a large enough build up that he has to get rid of first!!!  Maybe he should make a deposit or two......I know a really good place in which to deposit...only problem is he may explode once he gets anywhere near the container!!!!!!   But he wont have to worry about the knee.....I think he will end up with a fair amount of physio after the op!!!!!

Albob honey....should I get that nurses uniform back from the drycleaners soon...or wait till March?????


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_Albob honey....should I get that nurses uniform back from the drycleaners soon...or wait till March?????



Yes and yes!!!


----------



## kuso (Jun 20, 2002)

Alright, I`m drunk...I`ll give you that, BUT....I didn@t think you could answer a "or" question with two positives or two negatives


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 20, 2002)

Normally you'd be correct BUT, in this case we're talking about Esmerelda in a tight little nurse's outfit.  Un-buttoned down to there.  Slit up to THERE!!!  I'll be saying "YES" until I can't speak anymore!!!


----------



## kuso (Jun 20, 2002)

Well, as long as you share the pix then I`ll shut up 

Which reminds me....did you recieve?


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_Which reminds me....did you recieve?



Since I don't have a clue what you're talking about I think it's safe to say "NO".


----------



## kuso (Jun 20, 2002)

Really....yesterday I emailed you a picture????????? Have you checked your mail??


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_Have you checked your mail??



HOLY CRAP!  You ARE drunk.   How the hell do you think I know when someone has posted a reply in one of the threads I'm subscribed to???


----------



## kuso (Jun 20, 2002)

LMAO....alright, I`m gonna re send it to ya........keep an eye out


----------



## kuso (Jun 20, 2002)

You should now have two emails frm me...as I fuked up the first


----------



## kuso (Jun 20, 2002)

How many emails did you get??


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 20, 2002)

Two; one with nothing but your stinkin' chicken scratch and another one that knocked my socks off!


----------



## kuso (Jun 20, 2002)

Ah,,,,I see you got the one that counts


----------



## Fade (Jun 21, 2002)

Good morning Albob


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 21, 2002)

What's up dude?  You've been particularly chatty today, get lucky last night?


----------



## Fade (Jun 21, 2002)

Nope. Just in a good mood.


----------



## kuso (Jun 24, 2002)

ALBOB.....just how many people are actually left in this challange??


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 24, 2002)

Me?   Does that count as two?


----------



## kuso (Jun 24, 2002)

LOL.....Well, there is you, craig, Sosunnie, Essy..........anyone else??


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 24, 2002)

I'm pretty sure dvlmn's still in it.  Pitboss is a 50/50 chance depending on his Bio Rythms, the phase of the moon, the tides, the alignment of the planets, Sosunni's "Horniness Quotient", etc...............


----------



## kuso (Jun 24, 2002)

Oh shyt yeah, I forgot about dvlmn.....he won`t quit!!

I`m pretty sure I read in more than one thread that PB was out, though you are right.....it may just be menopause talking


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_.it may just be menopause talking



BWAAAAAA......................I wonder if anybody besides you and I will get that joke?


----------



## kuso (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 24, 2002)

I don't get the joke. Care to explain?

Hi ALBOB!


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 24, 2002)

I'll steal this quote from a Harley T-shirt: "If I have to explain you wouldn't understand."


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> I'm pretty sure dvlmn's still in it.  Pitboss is a 50/50 chance depending on his Bio Rythms, the phase of the moon, the tides, the alignment of the planets, Sosunni's "Horniness Quotient", etc...............



hell yeah I'm still in. Do you really think I'm going to let you slack off?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 24, 2002)

your actually in trouble now. Got my drinking quota outa the way and other than the weekend of the 4th, it's strict diet and put on some more lean muscle. Just like before.


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> your actually in trouble now.



OH NO!!!!  Did the rabbit die???


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 24, 2002)

well yeah dude, didn't ya know that lucky rabbits foot you carry around wasn't supposed to be on a live rabbit. 

How's the knee holdin up dude, you back to the training again?


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 24, 2002)

Luckily I never stopped training..................sort of.  I can't do any direct leg work like squats or presses but the Spinning has picked up the slack in that area.  As a matter of fact, I've actually seen some leg improvement since I started getting hard core on the bike.  Some of those sprints and climbs have me closer to puking than squats have in a LOOOOONG time.  Guess I needed a change of scenery to get my mind fresh again.  The upper body is holding steady.  I've lost 20 pounds since I started this mess but haven't lost any strength.  I haven't GAINED any strength either but that's not my focus right now.  I'm starting to see vascularity I haven't seen in years and I can actually see the hint of a six pack trying to peek through.  My biggest problem is on either side of that hint.  I've still got my jelly rolls.  Yes, they're smaller but still definitely there.  That's what keeps me motivated.  I WILL LOSE MY LOVE HANDLES!!!  (Then she'll have to grab something else.  )


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 24, 2002)

hahah cool dude, keep it up. Sounds like everything is coming around. One of these days I'll have to sign up for one of those spinning classes. I'll have to check out the other gyms, I can go to any of the 6 in the bay. But mine all there evening classes start at 6 and I'm always at work til 6 minimum. 

But I've been doin the stairmaster alot, that seems to be helpin my calves big time.  

Keep it up dude, Love handles are a pain in the a$$ to get rid of, but you'll do it. You've got a good start.


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_Love handles are a pain in the a$$



You're built funny.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 24, 2002)

roflmao yeah and you look funny


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## craig777 (Jun 24, 2002)

Keep dreamin there buddy.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 1, 2002)

Wow, had to go to the 2nd page to get this.  

Albob, take a look at my new trainer. In my journal you have to go back a page or two.


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 1, 2002)

Took a good look this morning.  She's hot.  OK, I'm a bit of a freak but I'd do her in a heartbeat.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 1, 2002)

She can squat a car. She has more muscles than me.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jul 1, 2002)

Hi ALBOB! Where you been hiding lately?


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 1, 2002)

Texas.   Like I told Craig, it would be a great place if so many damn Texans didn't live there. 

Took my laptop so I could stay in touch but the stinkin' firewall on the Remote Server wouldn't let me have access to the web.   Looks like more of the same next week.  I'll only be here on Monday and them I'm San Antonio bound.  

Despite the lack of training and diet posts in here I have been very good with both.  Yes, the knee is preventing me from doing any leg work but I'm maintaining what quad/ham size I have with the Spinning routines.  I don't know exact BF numbers but I do know I've lost 20 pounds and 2" off my waist since I started this whole mess.   One more month and we'll unveil the New and Improved ALBOB.   Speaking of one more month, I was thinking about August 5th being the contest dead-line.  That'll be three full months of contest prep and end on a Monday so everyone will have the weekend to take and scan pictures.  Any thoughts from other contestants and/or judges?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jul 1, 2002)

Sounds good to me!

Awesome job on your results so far...that sucks you can't visit us here while you are out of town.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 2, 2002)

That sounds good to me also, I will be leaving for Michigan on August 3rd so I will have to take pics the week before and post..


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 2, 2002)

Well, since Miss LeDix is the most "active" judge of the bunch and seems to post in all the contestant's journals on a regular basis, would you mind spreading the word Miss L?  Thanks.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jul 2, 2002)

Who are the judges again?


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 2, 2002)

Oh crap!  You would have to ask that question.   After careful consideration I think it's you and anybody else that will vote for ME.  

(I'm pretty sure w8lifter agreed.  I'm not sure about Scotty the Body, he originally wanted to be a contestant but I think he jumped ship to be a judge.  I'll go wade through the original challenge post for a while and get back to you.)


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 2, 2002)

After reading the entire Challenge thread I STILL don't know who the judges really are.  My best guess is you, w8lifter and Twin Peaks.  Dr. Pain and Prince were suggested but never replied one way or the other.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jul 2, 2002)

Let's remember that it's me, Twin Peak, w8lifter...and maybe Prince and Dr. Pain...we can reference this post next month when judging is needed. And the contestants are...you, dvlmn, Craig....and ??


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_And the contestants are??



ME!  (Nobody else really matters now, do they?   )


----------



## craig777 (Jul 3, 2002)

Albob, Miss LeDix will be fair and impartial. She will pick the best overall improvement. 

Miss LeDix did you get the chocolate and roses I sent.


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_Miss LeDix did you get the chocolate and roses I sent.



You sent her chocolate????  I KNOW you're out of the running.


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 15, 2002)

HOLY CRAP!!!  Not a post for two weeks?!?!?!?  Somebody's been slacking here!!!    OOPS, looks like that somebody's me.    Not really, been working out just as much, just not posting in here lately.  Been on the road a lot lately but trying to keep the diet as clean as possible.  Yeah, yeah..............for those of you who read Craig's journal you know I do a big lunch, so sue me.   Now it's down to the final three weeks and I'm hitting the gym with a vengance and keeping the diet SUPER clean.  Gotta go take care of some business.  Later


----------



## craig777 (Jul 15, 2002)

Yep people Albob likes his lunch.  

Actually he did really good, my trainer is telling me to eat a steak every day.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 15, 2002)

Hey Albob here's a present for you.


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 15, 2002)

I like her more and more with every tid bit you tell about her.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 15, 2002)

She told me that last week Thursday, after we had lunch on Wednesday and I kept thinking I should have had what you had.


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Hey Albob here's a present for you.



And again.........HOLY CRAP!!!  At first I could pry my eyes away from that butt.......................then, when I saw the face, I wished I hadn't.  

(Damn, why isn't w8lifter here for that one.  That's surely worth a good STFU.)


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_ I kept thinking I should have had what you had.



Yeah, she was tasty.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 15, 2002)

Well if she was, it wasn't our waitress.


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 15, 2002)

You and I are gonna have to brush up on our Abbott and Costello impersonnations.  When I start a bogus joke like that you're supposed to roll with it and make Kuso jealous.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 15, 2002)

I get it, sorry I blew that one.


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 16, 2002)

I've gotten away from posting my workouts lately becuase it's not nearly as much fun as pornalizing other poeple's posts.  This morning I had a bit of an epiphany though.  Tuesday is back day and for some unknown reason I walked straight for a flat bench and decided to start off by doing heavy dumb bell pull overs.  I haven't done them in years and just needed something to wake up my normal back routine.  OH MY DEAR GOD did I have a great workout.  After doing three heavy sets of these I moved to chins (four working sets), then to barbell rows (four working sets).  After doing 11 total working sets my lats were absolutely fried and I honestly couldn't bring my arms all the way to my sides because I had such a pump.  I don't ever memember getting a pump like that in my lats before.  What a wonderful feeling.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 16, 2002)

Good job, I love pullovers. I did them yesterday and today I feel huge.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 16, 2002)

Hey Albob,

What did you think of skipping rope, looks like fun doesn't it.


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Hey Albob, What did you think of skipping rope, looks like fun doesn't it.



Wonder if she'd like to try doubles.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 17, 2002)

Well we got a call from my stepson's dad last night. He had lunch with my stepson yesterday.

My stepson got into a fight at work yesterday and may get fired today, and as my wife puts it he got himself a drippy dick. (Venereal Disease) He won't go to the doctor.


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_He won't go to the doctor.



That'll change as the pain increases.  (I am NOT speaking from experience!!!  )


----------



## craig777 (Jul 17, 2002)

My wife said she hopes his dick just falls right off. She is not happy with him.


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> My wife said she hopes his dick just falls right off. She is not happy with him.



Better to have him suffer with the pain.  If it falls off he's outta the Air Force.  Dickless Wonders are relegated to the Army.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> Better to have him suffer with the pain.  If it falls off he's outta the Air Force.  Dickless Wonders are relegated to the Army.



Oh we are funny today aren't we


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 17, 2002)

Yeah, I'm just full of it, aren't I?


----------



## craig777 (Jul 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Yeah, I'm just full of it, aren't I?



I'll agree with that.


----------



## Mike51 (Jul 17, 2002)

looking down and checking.....yep still there    20 years army  

ALBOB's a rocking chair wannabe


----------



## craig777 (Jul 17, 2002)

Hey Mike, Army alright. I was 4 active 2 reserves. Didn't retire though. I was in from 83-87 first 3 at Ft Sam Houston, last one in Taegu Korea.


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Mike51 *_ALBOB's a rocking chair wannabe



I'd be the first one to admit that!   Although it better be a damn comfy rocking chair to replace the lounge chair I'm sitting right now.  I think Mel Brooks said it best, "It's good to be the King."    (Now if I could just get rid of this stinkin' Major that's always pestering me to get to work.   )


----------



## Mike51 (Jul 17, 2002)

hey they only put officers (slugs) on earth so NCO's could show them the correct way to do things


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 17, 2002)

Oh don't I know it.  But in standard DOD fasion they only put UN-trainable monkeys in those positions.


----------



## Mike51 (Jul 17, 2002)

Craig...sorry I didnt see your post til now.....was to busy trying to find a rocking chair for ALBOB (they make them extra large dont they) oh sorry its for him to sit in right...not rest his head on    was in from Dec 69 to Feb 90 not many places in the states....and only 2 places outside the states  germany for 9 years and a lovely little place called vietnam (Phu Cat AFB was a great place to party) but I got to say retirement is great...havent worked a day in 6 years (job wise anyway).  ALBOB have to say though you guys in the Air Force know how to do it right....build the officers club first, then the NCO's club...any money left over you build a runway


----------



## craig777 (Jul 17, 2002)

Well if you ask Pitboss he needs it extra extra large for him to sit in it.


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 17, 2002)

First off, to both or you........  My ass isn't even HALF the size it used to be and as far as my head is concerned..............which one are we talking about?  

Officer's club FIRST????  What base are YOU talking about???  

P.S.  They can land on a stinkin' highway, any money left over goes to buy more booze.


----------



## Mike51 (Jul 17, 2002)

ok now reread it   I said....any money left over....hell even I know ya gotta stock the damn clubs    and for the officers, I did call them slugs this morning, so I'm only trying to be nice


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 17, 2002)

Sorry, can't have it both ways.  You can be either "nice" or you can be HONEST.


----------



## esmerelda (Jul 17, 2002)

He he heee...Boys Boys.....please.....if it wears a uniform there is nothing wrong with it.....but I do know that rank has its privilege!!!   Which one has/had the highest rank here??????

Rocking chair.....mmmmm...I have one.....mmmmm...did use it when I had the kids.....but Im sure I could dust it off.....and see if someones slim-line butt can be accommodated!!!  But then again, it also means he has to "share" it with me also!!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_ Which one has/had the highest rank here??????



We'll my vote would be for Craig to be the rankest.  Jeeze bud, try a deodorant.   As far as actual stripes, I don't know.  What did you make it up to Mike?  I'm an E-7 myself.




> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_ see if someones slim-line butt can be accommodated!!!  But then again, it also means he has to "share" it with me also!!!!!



Slim butt???  That's ME!!!  Share?  With YOU???  HELL YEAH!!!


----------



## craig777 (Jul 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> We'll my vote would be for Craig to be the rankest.  Jeeze bud, try a deodorant.   As far as actual stripes, I don't know.  What did you make it up to Mike?  I'm an E-7 myself.
> ...



Hey it's just my legs that stink, and I washed them.


----------



## Mike51 (Jul 18, 2002)

retired as an E-7 and only retired cause I didnt want to go back to germany for another 2 years.....9 years were enough.....

I was looking at  pay info on the web...are you falling into that new retired pay? 3 highest years or whatever? if so that sucks...at least mine was 50% of base pay


----------



## esmerelda (Jul 18, 2002)

*Giggle...giggle*  Having to retire at 40!!!!!  Now wheres the walking frame.....oh yea....poor OLD Albob....gotta watch the ticker dont we!!!!  *Essy now ducks for cover.....but waves her flimsy black lacy nickers in the air for Albob to spot...ermmm... Albob get your glasses....Im over here behind the sofa!!!!*


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Mike51 *_I was looking at  pay info on the web...are you falling into that new retired pay? 3 highest years or whatever? if so that sucks...at least mine was 50% of base pay


Nope, I came in ONE month before they started that.  **WHEW**  Yeah, it really sucks for those guys.  I know what you mean about the two extra years because I'm right in the middle of them right now.  I was almost completely done with my retirement out processing when the bastards told me I'd made E-7.  The only catch is that I'd have to wear it for two years before I could retire in that grade.  Oh well, see what being a greedy bastard will do for ya'?

Esmerelda: Yeah, I see that ass...............and I've got something for it too.  Don't you worry about my ticker, I can handle you.


----------



## esmerelda (Jul 18, 2002)

Sooooo....are you now saying your not retiring at 40?!!!  Damn, and I was sooo after an old fart who had one foot in the grave and the other resting nicely on a banana peel!!!!!!  NOT!!  Im only too aware of how you would handle me!!!!  And you have no worries....I know how to do CPR!!!!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_
> Sooooo....are you now saying your not retiring at 40?!!!



I'll be 40 at my retirement ceremony but by the time my terminal leave, permissive TDY and out processing are all done I'll be 41.  Talk about government red tape.


----------



## Mike51 (Jul 18, 2002)

41???  damn someone call the medics....ya gonna make it??      (39 when I retired)


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 18, 2002)

My body will definitely make it, my MIND went years ago.  

Yep, wouldda been 38 if I hadn't made E-7.  Oh well, the extra two years just means more $$$. (Higher base pay X higher retirement %.  Besides, retiring at such an OOOOOOOLD age will probably mean more VA disability.  )


----------



## Mike51 (Jul 18, 2002)

yep that va deal is sweet.......mines only at 10% but hell its nontaxable on that part. but one thing for sure..those guys when you out process will try and put down everything they can think of to try and get you the most they can.
and since your under the same system as I am....oh yeah...50% at 20(bp) with an additional 2 1/2 % for each additional year up to 30 for a max of 75%, hell cant beat that.....(did I tell ya I was 17 years army finance?)


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 18, 2002)

FINANCE????  WHERE THE HELL IS THE MONEY FROM MY LAST TDY???  I got a credit card to pay off, ya' know???

Did you have to deal with that stupid credit card???  What a piece of shit.   I'm the 1st Shirt here and I've got to pour over every stinkin' purchase these people make to make sure they're not "mis-using" their travel cards.  As far as I'm concerned, as long as it gets paid off every month, who the hell cares WHAT it's being used for.  We should be stimulating the economy, right?


----------



## Mike51 (Jul 18, 2002)

my last 4 years were at ft douglas in utah...so we got paid out of hill afb for tdy....and we liked that a hell of a lot better then if we were paid out of ft carson...you guys paid more on your tdy vouchers (hotel flat rate...not actual cost)
the only credit card at that time was the gas card for gsa cars..... so didnt have that new one...but I can see where you would have problems with that.....like we used to say "you got checks you got money"  but your right.....as long as its paid off every month then no problem


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Mike51 *_ (hotel flat rate...not actual cost)




*SHHHHHHHHHH* .........................Damn man, you wanna spill the beans to the whole world???


----------



## Mike51 (Jul 18, 2002)

did I say flat rate?????? damn meant lower rate and we hated it


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 18, 2002)

*RIIIIIIIIIIIGHT*


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jul 18, 2002)

Well..I'm lost in all this military nonsense...but I can say that I'm pretty sure I'm pissed at ALBOB and the newbie. Retired at 38? 41? What's that all about? And in all seriousness..ALBOB are you retiring soon? And will not be working? Or will you work as a civilian?


----------



## Mike51 (Jul 18, 2002)

Hey ALBOB........all this time reading these post and your right about Miss L  (what a potty mouth) pissed??????  I dont talk that way....do you?     Newbie????????  where?

(Miss L  i'm only kidding ya, hope you know that)


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_ALBOB are you retiring soon? And will not be working? Or will you work as a civilian?



June 15th, 2003.  

I'd love to go into complete retirement mode the way it looks like Mike has but I'm too greedy.  My take on things is that June 15th of 2003 will mark 22 years 6 months of service to my country, then it's time for ME!!!  As you already know I'm moving to Vegas, once there I'm gonna work for whoever, doing WHATever pays the most.  It's time to fill the coffers and start having fun.  I know, money doesn't buy everything and you have to love the WORK too but I can live with hating the work for a while as long as the money's good enough.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> but I can live with hating the work for a while as long as the money's good enough.



exactly.  

Hard part is sometimes you get to deep into it and end up staying there way longer than you should.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 24, 2002)

I found this way back here. Where are the workouts and meals.


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 24, 2002)

Workouts?   Meals?   Whatchoo talkin' 'bout Willis?  

Yeah, yeah........Piss off...........I'm doing them both, just not posting them.  I get bored easily and documentation is the first thing to get dropped from my agenda.  I'd make a great government employee, wouldn't I?


----------



## craig777 (Jul 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Workouts?   Meals?   Whatchoo talkin' 'bout Willis?
> 
> Yeah, yeah........Piss off...........I'm doing them both, just not posting them.  I get bored easily and documentation is the first thing to get dropped from my agenda.  I'd make a great government employee, wouldn't I?



Yep Documentation is the first thing dropped when saving money.


----------



## esmerelda (Jul 28, 2002)

Yep...thats why we call you guys....."Dolly Partons"...... you look good...but do very very little!!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 29, 2002)

And we call YOU Dolly Parton because they're *HUGE * !!!


----------



## craig777 (Jul 29, 2002)

How does it feel to be almost old.


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 29, 2002)

Like I keep telling my wife, "I'll NEVER be as old as YOU."    Actually I'm looking forward to it.  I'm off tomorrow and Wednesday and I know there's a special bottle just waiting for me as a birthday present.  Can you say "tequilla"?


----------



## craig777 (Jul 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Like I keep telling my wife, "I'll NEVER be as old as YOU."    Actually I'm looking forward to it.  I'm off tomorrow and Wednesday and I know there's a special bottle just waiting for me as a birthday present.  Can you say "tequilla"?



Just give your wife the keys to the car.


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 29, 2002)

I'm not even planning on leaving the house.


----------



## Sosunni (Jul 30, 2002)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BOOBIE!!!  I know you won't get this until AFTER the blessed day... but wanted you to know my absence does not at all mean I forgot!!!

xxoo

Suz


----------



## craig777 (Jul 31, 2002)

OK, I posted my pics in my journal ending the Albob Challenge. I am going on vacation until next week Thursday. I will be back at work on Friday.


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY BOOBIE!!!  I know you won't get this until AFTER the blessed day... but wanted you to know my absence does not at all mean I forgot!!!
> 
> xxoo
> ...



Well you sure forgot SOMETHING.  Where's my Sosunni all wrapped up in a nice bow???  

Have a great time Craig.


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 5, 2002)

Pictures have been taken and sent to dvlmn for cropping and posting.  Have a great day.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 5, 2002)

and heeeeerrreeeeee'sssssss Albob


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 5, 2002)

Side Pose


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 5, 2002)

awesome job dude. And glad to hear you had a great birthday.


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 6, 2002)

Thanks for the help bud.  I hate those pictures, they don't begin to show the progress I actually made.  I think I'm gonna stick to this for another couple of months and try to get where I wanted to get in the first place.  Seems like dropping the fat gets harder with every passing birthday but I WILL get rid of those damn love handles!!!  Thanks again.


----------



## esmerelda (Aug 6, 2002)

Heheheeee...can I please have a double order of the male on the right...with a side order of......ermmmm...I dont think I'm allowed to get that graphic on open line....am I???!!!!


Hey Al........ermmmm.........can I have some home shots too?!!


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_Hey Al........ermmmm.........can I have some home shots too?!!



Of course you can.....................but you gotta take them yourself.


----------



## esmerelda (Aug 6, 2002)

No arguements there!!!!   Can we make a time now...or should I just turn up on your door step????

I know your only half the man you used to be.....so.......does that mean that you'll end up taking twice as long!!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 6, 2002)

Twice as long?  Yes!  (But be VERY careful about that "Half a man" comment.   )


----------



## esmerelda (Aug 6, 2002)

OHhhh???  Why?????  Gonna prove to me that your twice the man?!!!!  Or now that your over the hill......are you finding it hard to keep up with us young thangs!!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 6, 2002)

The spankings will begin *IMMEDIATELY* !!!






Oh yeah, I forgot, we like those.


----------



## esmerelda (Aug 6, 2002)

Shall I bring the paddle or will you be happy with just the cat-o-nine tails?!!!!!



The leather is well oiled ........just how you like it!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_The leather is well oiled



Along with everything else, I assume.


----------



## esmerelda (Aug 6, 2002)

NO!!!!!   Hey...I already start things without you.....how about you stop playing the "Im just finishing off at the office" routine and get down to the real matters at hand!!!!  Its your turn to oil the bollards for a change!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 6, 2002)

You're demanding I get you oiled up?  Hmmmm............that sounds like the kind of order I wouldn't mind taking for a few decades.


----------



## esmerelda (Aug 6, 2002)

Then come hither boy......on bended knee........warm up those hands.............and..........start.....sorry...I forgot.....you cant get on bended knee can you!!!!    Hell...now that takes all the shine off it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    Well just this once.............


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 6, 2002)

How about if we both just lay down?


----------



## esmerelda (Aug 6, 2002)

Narrrrrrrrrr....lets retire to the steamy showers................I'll bring the soap!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 6, 2002)

And I'll bring the Scrubber.


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 6, 2002)

Well boys and girls, I'm outta here for a week.  I'll be back in action next Thursday.  Have fun while I'm gone...................but not too much, save that for when I get back.


----------



## Tank316 (Aug 6, 2002)

Hey ALBOB. great job...........


----------



## Tank316 (Aug 14, 2002)

WTF....did you die or something?????????? or is the new lean and mean you been busy???


----------



## ZECH (Aug 14, 2002)

We can't figure that one out!! Just up and poof!
Where are you alboobie??


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Well boys and girls, I'm outta here for a week.  I'll be back in action next Thursday.  Have fun while I'm gone...................but not too much, save that for when I get back.



To Tank and dg, which part of this post didn't you two understand???    I was on vacation, camping up in Brian Head, Utah.  Had a great time, thanks.


----------



## Tank316 (Aug 15, 2002)

never really pay any attention to your posts
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 sorry.................j/k,  just cant read.


----------



## kuso (Aug 16, 2002)

LOL@Tank 

Great job ALBOB....you can see your waist is smaller, and you legs are much more cut


----------



## esmerelda (Aug 16, 2002)

Ok...so its been decided that you and Craig have won...now when do you want me to pick you up at the airport?!!  And I have a nice interview room awaiting you....then after we get thru with the full welcoming strip down and body search....I will have to then place you in full Quarantine for the length of your stay...... ermmm can you guess who will be your slave for that time?!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_I will have to then place you in full Quarantine for the length of your stay...... ermmm can you guess who will be your slave for that time?!!!!



There better be a jacuzzi in that quarantine room.


----------



## Tank316 (Aug 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> There better be a jacuzzi in that quarantine room.


yes, there is. and theres only room for her and i so stay the F out.


----------



## esmerelda (Aug 16, 2002)

Lol.......no...sorry.. no water sports allowed at work...too many others wanting to watch!!!!  So just to spice things up a little...how about we all go back to my other place....then there is more than enough room for all....I mean....how much room do you want in a kidney shaped spa fitted to seat at least 15!!!!  Not to forget the grog fridge filled with all we need....and more!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Aug 16, 2002)

i love GROG


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_how much room do you want in a kidney shaped spa fitted to seat at least 15!!!!



Hmmmm............You, Tank, me and 12 of your lovely young lady friends?



The 12 young ladies are for Tank, you know you're the only one for me.     OK by you Tank?


----------



## Tank316 (Aug 16, 2002)

well, lets trade off every once in awhile, just for the heck of.!!!!!!!!!


----------



## esmerelda (Aug 16, 2002)

Sounds like an awful lot of water sports going on at my place!!!  That and I can introduce you to real beer...real strenght .... not that watered down type you have!!!...Ohh Al darlin.....I have a special bottle of clear liquid in the freezer with your name on it...do you know that it feels twice as cold on warm flesh!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_do you know that it feels twice as cold on warm flesh!!!!



No, but I'm willing to find out.

Tank, trade?  I think we'll have to leave that up to the ladies.  I think I could handle it but I wouldn't want to travel all that way just to have Essy kick my ass..........................in a bad way.


----------



## kuso (Aug 16, 2002)

Hey  I hope you two old bastards aren`t trying to put this trip together without your trusty tour guide


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Hey  I hope you two old bastards aren`t trying to put this trip together without your trusty tour guide



Not at all, we've been consulting with Essy every step of the way.  Thanks for making sure though.


----------



## kuso (Aug 16, 2002)

BASTARD!!!!! !!!!

You HAVE to know, two US blokes would never survive Oz without a local to help you get from the airport to Essy`s etc


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 16, 2002)

Uhh, you might want to re-think that.  Essy works AT the airport.   She's the one who's gonna frisk us upon arrival.


----------



## kuso (Aug 16, 2002)

UM.....****SHIT****......I think all international flights go through Sydney, not Perth, so you`ll need some help with the transfers etc......hell, I`ll even carry your bag


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_hell, I`ll even carry your bag



Are you sure you wanna sign up for that?  Tank's a pretty big boy, ya' know?


----------



## kuso (Aug 16, 2002)

finger: I said your bag...not your hag 

But shit....if it meant staying at Essys I might even try to carry him


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 16, 2002)

Ok, ok...................sheesh, I hate to see a grown man grovel.  If it means that much to you we'll save you a seat on the wing.



Somehow this conversation is beginning to sound vaguely familiar.


----------



## Tank316 (Aug 17, 2002)

sorry i missed out on all the grovel. it doesnt matter what happens as long as the hot tub thing works out that all that matter...yo essy, how far is the fridge of grog from the tub?dont want to waste all that energy running back and fourth for ale .....get my drift.


----------



## esmerelda (Aug 18, 2002)

Well Tank I know that you have travelled sooooo far for this... how about I arrange to have one of the girls be your personal drinks waitress!!!!  Whenever the can/glass is almost empty... she slinks off and gets a fresh one for you!!!!  And a drink as well!!!!!!!!!!!!!  We know how to treat our visitors over here!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Sep 4, 2002)

Got a phone call today from the surgeon's office and my surgery date has been moved up.  I'm now exactly one month away from the big knife.  Oh joy........


----------



## esmerelda (Sep 7, 2002)

Hey if it makes you feel any better Albob...you know I still have that nurses outfit hanging up.....and I know how to make things feel sooooo much nicer!!!!  Want me to come and help relieve the stress and take your mind off your knee?!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Sep 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_  Want me to come and help relieve the stress and take your mind off your knee?!!!!



Well uhhh..................geee...................let me think..................... ........................Oh what the hell, get yer a$$ over here.


----------



## esmerelda (Sep 10, 2002)

As good as done!!!!  I know how you like to swap positions....like all the time...so how can I be sure you wont hurt that knee again?!!  Ermmmm ......... anyone got any handcuffs they can lend me?!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Sep 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_how can I be sure you wont hurt that knee again?!!



Climb on top of me a try to hold me down.


----------



## kuso (Sep 13, 2002)

Good luck with the knee op! How long will you be out of comission?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 13, 2002)

Had been in here in awhile so I thought I'd say HI


----------



## ALBOB (Sep 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Good luck with the knee op! How long will you be out of comission?



According to the Doc I won't be able to drive a car for about three weeks so you need to be prepared to see a lot of me around here.


----------



## kuso (Sep 20, 2002)

Oh shit 

Well, I guess it`ll make up for the time you HAVEN`T been on recently


----------



## ALBOB (Sep 20, 2002)

Awwww...............you missed me..............how sweet.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 20, 2002)

hey Albob....I have been meaning to ask you --
what is a tome?

As in the name of your thread/journal?


----------



## ALBOB (Sep 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> hey Albob....I have been meaning to ask you --
> what is a tome?
> 
> As in the name of your thread/journal?



Go about half way down the very first page of this journal, Craig asked the very same question.  I'd come right out and tell you the answer but it wouldn't have the same "wise ass" effect.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 23, 2002)

You, not the same wise-ass??????   C'mon now.

Just jokin' -- just jokin' --
I'm sure you mean tomb, I just like giving you hell!!


----------



## ALBOB (Sep 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_I'm sure you mean tomb



No seriously, I meant "tome".  Go back to the first page and check it out.


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 10, 2002)

hows the knee, or did they try to fix something else.  j/k AL, hope to seee you back here soon. get well.


----------



## Sosunni (Nov 1, 2002)

And BOOBY - where are YOU!?!?


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 1, 2002)

yes, its been awhile since da man has been around, hope all is well.


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 4, 2002)

Everything's great.  Can't exactly chase the hotties too fast right now so I just lay back and let them come to me..............Getting the hint Sosunni?


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 4, 2002)

i knew you would figure something out from them to cum to you.   glad you're fine though


----------

